# Federico Chiesa



## Dany20 (2 Settembre 2017)

Ala destra che all'occorrenza può anche giocare sull'altra fascia. Gioca nella Fiorentina. Figlio del bomber Enrico Chiesa. Classe 1997. L'anno scorso alla sua prima stagione in Serie A ha fatto un ottimo campionato. Onestamente preferisco lui a Bernardeschi. Anche ieri in amichevole con l'Italia under 21 ha dimostrato di essere una spanna sopra gli altri. Potrebbe essere l'esterno che fa al caso nostro? Secondo me si. A gennaio dobbiamo provare a fare un'offerta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ala destra che all'occorrenza può anche giocare sull'altra fascia. Gioca nella Fiorentina. Figlio del bomber Enrico Chiesa. Classe 1997. L'anno scorso alla sua prima stagione in Serie A ha fatto un ottimo campionato. Onestamente preferisco lui a Bernardeschi. Anche ieri in amichevole con l'Italia under 21 ha dimostrato di essere una spanna sopra gli altri. Potrebbe essere l'esterno che fa al caso nostro? Secondo me si. A gennaio dobbiamo provare a fare un'offerta.



Vede poco la porta. Spero per lui migliori, anche a me piace tantissimo


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

giovane
velocissimo
italiano
sa giocare su entrambe le fasce
umile

Io lo prenderei subito..


----------



## Jaqen (10 Gennaio 2018)

Riuppo. Anziché andare a spendere miliardi per giocatori dal dubbio utilizzo, io farei di tutto per prendere questo qui..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2018)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ala destra che all'occorrenza può anche giocare sull'altra fascia. Gioca nella Fiorentina. Figlio del bomber Enrico Chiesa. Classe 1997. L'anno scorso alla sua prima stagione in Serie A ha fatto un ottimo campionato. Onestamente preferisco lui a Bernardeschi. Anche ieri in amichevole con l'Italia under 21 ha dimostrato di essere una spanna sopra gli altri. Potrebbe essere l'esterno che fa al caso nostro? Secondo me si. A gennaio dobbiamo provare a fare un'offerta.



In 3 parole:
Portare
A
Casa


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In 3 parole:
> Portare
> A
> Casa



D'accordissimo, anche per 50 milioni. È veramente forte. Non lasciamolo ai pigiamati.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Gennaio 2018)

Diventasse bravo anche solo la metà che il padre (e per me è persino più forte a parità d'età) andrebbe comunque preso.


----------



## Eziomare (10 Gennaio 2018)

Per me anziche' un esterno da tridente pare piu' un terzino-ala da difesa a 3; per il poco che ho visto mi sembra piuttosto generoso, disciplinato, veloce e con buone doti tecniche. 
Dico cappellate?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Riuppo. Anziché andare a spendere miliardi per giocatori dal dubbio utilizzo, io farei di tutto per prendere questo qui..





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In 3 parole:
> Portare
> A
> Casa



Non penso che potremo spendere queste cifre il prossimo anno.

O va in premier o (più probabilmente) sostituirà Dybala quest'estate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non penso che potremo spendere queste cifre il prossimo anno.
> 
> O va in premier o (più probabilmente) sostituirà Dybala quest'estate.



Con le cessioni ci arriviamo, Suso parte


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Chiesa Jr diventerà un fuoriclasse, tra i top nel suo ruolo. La base tecnica è straordinaria (cambio di passo, potenza, ambidestrismo, tiro del padre, dribbling) e anche la testa è quella giusta.

Sta già migliorando a vista d'occhio ma con l'ulteriore salto di qualità le italiane se lo possono scordare. Con il mercato attuale se ne andrà nel 2019 per 150 milioni, non meno.

L'unica speranza sarebbe che la Viola lo cedesse la prossima estate, ma Corvino è troppo preparato e scaltro per fare una cosa simile.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2018)

Chiesa non lo vedo come suso nel creare gol ed azioni da solo.. mi tengo suso tutta la vita.. ma lo prenderei comunque per metterlo a sinistra nel 433


----------



## mi92 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Voi che preferite chiesa a suso siete da rinchiudere in un manicomio.
Giocatore solo fisico, tecnicamente mediocre e che compie scelte da deficente. 40 milioni di calci in culo altro che


----------



## juventino (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ha un potenziale notevole, ma se vuole crescere deve fare il salto in una big quest'estate. Alla Florentia Viola sta solo perdendo tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Febbraio 2018)

mi92 ha scritto:


> Voi che preferite chiesa a suso siete da rinchiudere in un manicomio.
> Giocatore solo fisico, tecnicamente mediocre e che compie scelte da deficente. 40 milioni di calci in culo altro che



E' un buon giocatore ma di certo non vale 40 mln al momento e non è più forte di Suso. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Perchè paragonate Chiesa con Suso... che c'entra?? boh
All'età di Chiesa Suso giocava nelle riserve del Liverpool... che confronto è...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Chiesa diventerà un fuoriclasse. Quelli che aspettano una brutta partita per criticarlo sono come gli avvoltoi che girano intorno ad un cadavere.


----------



## koti (10 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Chiesa diventerà un fuoriclasse. Quelli che aspettano una brutta partita per criticarlo sono come gli avvoltoi che girano intorno ad un cadavere.


Ci andrei piano. È sicuramente bravo ma non ha il talento naturale di un Mbappè o di un Neymar alla sua età (giocatori che vedi giocare due volte e capisci subito che sfonderanno). Secondo me potrebbe diventare fortissimo così come restare un El Shaarawy o poco più. Vediamo un po.


----------



## Devil man (10 Febbraio 2018)

Per me andrà alla Roma o al Napoli il prossimo anno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Febbraio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Ci andrei piano. È sicuramente bravo ma non ha il talento naturale di un Mbappè o di un Neymar alla sua età (giocatori che vedi giocare due volte e capisci subito che sfonderanno). Secondo me potrebbe diventare fortissimo così come restare un El Shaarawy o poco più. Vediamo un po.



Mi sembra avere più testa di El Shaarawy. Considera che ha 20 anni, e quest anno ha già segnato 5 goal e 4 assist da esterno. Numeri che potenzialmente possono portarlo a giocare in una grande squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2018)

Forte forte chiesa jr.
Baricentro basso, ambidestro , forte nel dribbling grazie a un primo passo micidiale , capacità di coordinarsi nello stretto in brevissimo tempo, tecnicamente molto valido.
Caratterialmente mi pare una bestia, sempre dentro la partita e gioca con una cattiveria assurda.
Da prendere ora o mai più. 
Ricorda tantissimo il padre nelle movenze e nella postura, ambidestro come enrico che metteva la palla al sette senza problemi con entrambi i piedi.
Chiesa senior però all'età di federico non era cosi forte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2018)

E' l'esatto opposto dell'interpretazione del ruolo rispetto a Suso


----------



## jacky (10 Febbraio 2018)

Ma che palle con questo Suso, come se fosse Pelè... Boh.
Quando è andato nella Spagna, vicino a 10 fuoriclasse, sembrava un agnellino.
Vedremo quando ci sarà da vincere scudetti o primeggiare in Champions cosa farà.

Chiesa è un buon giocatore, se cresce ancora diventa ottimo... ma non sarà mai un top!
È forte e giovane, 30-35 milioni mi sembra la valutazione corretta.


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forte forte chiesa jr.
> Baricentro basso, ambidestro , forte nel dribbling grazie a un primo passo micidiale , capacità di coordinarsi nello stretto in brevissimo tempo, tecnicamente molto valido.
> Caratterialmente mi pare una bestia, sempre dentro la partita e gioca con una cattiveria assurda.
> Da prendere ora o mai più.
> ...


E' l'eletto, Profeta. Se Gattuso compie l'impresa di piazzare fisso il turco a mezzala, facendone il nuovo Seedorf, lì a sinistra punterei tutte le fiches su di lui, la prossima estate. Con l'impeto, le gambe ed i piedi che si ritrova, mi aspetto che diventi un giocatore da doppia cifra di gol in serie A, ogni anno. Altro che Depay, la domenica si va in Chiesa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' l'eletto, Profeta. Se Gattuso compie l'impresa di piazzare fisso il turco a mezzala, facendone il nuovo Seedorf, lì a sinistra punterei tutte le fiches su di lui, la prossima estate. Con l'impeto, le gambe ed i piedi che si ritrova, mi aspetto che diventi un giocatore da doppia cifra di gol in serie A, ogni anno. Altro che Depay, la domenica si va in Chiesa.


Chiesa sarebbe un acquisto straordinario sotto ogni punto di vista, perché ha un immenso talento ancora inespresso, che quindi può essere acquistato a cifre umane - molto presto, se continuerà così, potrà sfondare il muro dei 70/80 milioni di euro di valore - e perché tatticamente è esattamente ciò che ci serve da quel lato, visto che il trequartista (Suso) ce l'abbiamo già a destra e siamo orfani di una seconda punta a sinistra.
Chiesa potrebbe, con un anno di distanza, sopperire al madornale errore di non pagare la stecca di Calenda la scorsa estate.


----------



## Djici (11 Febbraio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' l'esatto opposto dell'interpretazione del ruolo rispetto a Suso



E proprio per questo sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2018)

Non capisco cosa stiamo aspettando. Contrattone assurdo per Federico e vacillerà tutto l ambiente che è una meraviglia


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ma voi ve lo ricordate Bernardeschi 2-3 anni fa?
Voglio capire cosa ha Chiesa in più per investirci un patrimonio e, a detta di molti, sostituire Suso.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma voi ve lo ricordate Bernardeschi 2-3 anni fa?
> Voglio capire cosa ha Chiesa in più per investirci un patrimonio e, a detta di molti, sostituire Suso.



A me ha impressionato di più lui.

Deve ancora crescere molto sull'interpretazione del gioco, ma ha grandi potenzialità aerobiche.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forte forte chiesa jr.
> Baricentro basso, ambidestro , forte nel dribbling grazie a un primo passo micidiale , capacità di coordinarsi nello stretto in brevissimo tempo, tecnicamente molto valido.
> Caratterialmente mi pare una bestia, sempre dentro la partita e gioca con una cattiveria assurda.
> Da prendere ora o mai più.
> ...



Secondo me il babbo era più punta, Federico più esterno...certo è ancora giovane e probabilmente con il passare degli anni andrà a giocare sempre più vicino alla porta perchè comunque la vede...come il babbo...


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma voi ve lo ricordate Bernardeschi 2-3 anni fa?
> Voglio capire cosa ha Chiesa in più per investirci un patrimonio e, a detta di molti, sostituire Suso.



Punti su un ragazzo atleticamente molto dotato, che gioca a ritmi sempre molti alti (un presupposto del calcio moderno), che gioca con grinta, cattiveria, voglia. 

Deve chiaramente farsi il ragazzo, è ancora molto confusionario, ma è una trottola impazzita, vedi Cutrone.

In riferimento a Bernardeschi, per me ha più classe l'ex 10, però questo Chiesa c'ha una mentalità fuori dal comune.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' l'eletto, Profeta. Se Gattuso compie l'impresa di piazzare fisso il turco a mezzala, facendone il nuovo Seedorf, lì a sinistra punterei tutte le fiches su di lui, la prossima estate. Con l'impeto, le gambe ed i piedi che si ritrova, mi aspetto che diventi un giocatore da doppia cifra di gol in serie A, ogni anno. Altro che Depay, la domenica si va in Chiesa.



E' talmente in evoluzione come giocatore che non pongo più limiti alla sua crescita.
Fino a qualche mese fa mi sembrava ala a tutti gli effetti ma guardandolo giocare quest'anno gli ho visto fare cose al limite dell'area e dentro gli ultimi sedici metri da seconda punta.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' talmente in evoluzione come giocatore che non pongo più limiti alla sua crescita.
> Fino a qualche mese fa mi sembrava ala a tutti gli effetti ma guardandolo giocare quest'anno gli ho visto fare cose al limite dell'area e dentro gli ultimi sedici metri da seconda punta.



Come ben sai un giocatore che si affaccia al professionismo spesso lo metti a giocare sull'esterno, perchè è più facile, giochi sempre rivolto verso la porta, la linea dell'out ti da un riferimento ed un lato coperto, insomma è più facile.

Ma è chiaro che lui abbia le qualità per giocare sicuramente più avanti, più centrale. Lo scorso anno ha giocato sull'esterno perchè di fatto alla porta era stato avvicinato Bernardeschi, che con il cambio modulo cambiò radicalmente i suoi numeri sotto porta, ricevendo la chiamata della Juve. 

Questo Chiesa è piuttosto evidente subirà un percorso molto simile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dire che Chiesa non sia un talento 
equivale ad affermare il falso 

bisogna solo sperare che non si bruci,ma non mi sembra quel tipo di giocatore 

è umile come Patrick

p.s. El Shaarawy il + delle volte che gioca segna,qnd nn mi pare un gran esempio 
insomma x essere un panchinaro nn è niente male con i suoi numeri 

poi indubbiamente se devo scegliere tra lui e Perotti scelgo l'argentino 
xkè nell'uno contro uno non c'è storia


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come ben sai un giocatore che si affaccia al professionismo spesso lo metti a giocare sull'esterno, perchè è più facile, giochi sempre rivolto verso la porta, la linea dell'out ti da un riferimento ed un lato coperto, insomma è più facile.
> 
> Ma è chiaro che lui abbia le qualità per giocare sicuramente più avanti, più centrale. Lo scorso anno ha giocato sull'esterno perchè di fatto alla porta era stato avvicinato Bernardeschi, che con il cambio modulo cambiò radicalmente i suoi numeri sotto porta, ricevendo la chiamata della Juve.
> 
> Questo Chiesa è piuttosto evidente subirà un percorso molto simile.



Si certo.
Ma trovavo giusto ribadirlo perchè nel calcio di oggi non viene fuori più una seconda punta capace di svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo nemmeno pagando ma solo ali e attaccanti esterni si vedono in circolazione, specialisti del ruolo ma limitati altrove.
Questo chiesa quando punta l'uomo mi pare più imprevedibile di berna perchè può saltarti da entrambi i lati .
Un piacere vederlo giocare.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Maggio 2018)

Quanto vale questo?


----------



## koti (20 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quanto vale questo?


Tantissimo, ma non è assolutamente pronto per fare il titolare in una big.


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

È forte senza se e senza ma... Chi lo prende fa un affarone, se matura bene può diventare un top.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2018)

Anche in una partita insulsa come oggi ha fatto dei numeri da grande giocatore.
Per noi sarebbe un acquisto favoloso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Non lo prenderei, preferisco Verdi


----------



## bmb (21 Maggio 2018)

Da prendere subito, come alternativa a Suso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Tantissimo, ma non è assolutamente pronto per fare il titolare in una big.



Concordo, non sono giocatori pronti oggi per il salto di qualità


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2018)

Che giocatore!


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2018)

Lo dico da ormai tantissimo tempo. È l'unico fuoriclasse del calcio italiano


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Da prendere subito, come alternativa a Suso.



Altro che Suso, questo è un potenziale crack, sarebbe da prendere prima che lo artigli la gobbentus, che però temo lo abbia gia puntato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da ormai tantissimo tempo. *È l'unico fuoriclasse del calcio italiano*



. condivido

anche Insigne non è male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2018)

Suso-X-Chiesa


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2018)

Fossi in lui comincerei a spingere per andare in qualche grande club con un grande allenatore.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fossi in lui comincerei a spingere per andare in qualche grande club *con un grande allenatore*.



Quindi voi potete scordarvelo


----------



## de sica (2 Giugno 2018)

Io ve lo dico da mesi che va preso! Un tridente esplosivo con lui e depay ci porterebbe in Champions tranquillamente


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da ormai tantissimo tempo. È l'unico fuoriclasse del calcio italiano


Calma dai, Dembele e Mbappe che sono allora? Per me potenziali fuoriclasse sono i futuri Del Piero/Totti, e Chiesa non mi sembra abbia quel talento li.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Calma dai, Dembele e Mbappe che sono allora? Per me potenziali fuoriclasse sono i futuri Del Piero/Totti, e Chiesa non mi sembra abbia quel talento li.



La parola fuoriclasse mi pare che venga, in generale, usata fin troppo.

Ce ne saranno 4-5 AL MONDO, figuriamoci se lo è Chiesa (che non mi dispiace per nulla).


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Calma dai, Dembele e Mbappe che sono allora? Per me potenziali fuoriclasse sono i futuri Del Piero/Totti, e Chiesa non mi sembra abbia quel talento li.



Fuoriclasse intendo che possa giocare a livello di top club internazionali.

Ora come ora nessun giocatore italiano è in grado di farlo, in partite come ieri si vede in modo lampante il divario soprattutto sul piano atletico.

Ma deve assolutamente lasciare Firenze SUBITO, perché la diffenza tra lui e gli stessi talenti della sua età è tanta esperienza.


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Calma dai, Dembele e Mbappe che sono allora? Per me potenziali fuoriclasse sono i futuri Del Piero/Totti, e Chiesa non mi sembra abbia quel talento li.



I due francesi però hanno avuto subito la possibilità di mettersi in mostra in Champions. Chieda invece sta ancora aspettando che qualcuno lo prenda da una squadretta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Giugno 2018)

I talenti italiani sono una scorreggia rispetto a quelli francesi inglesi spagnoli tedeschi e così via. Ricordo gli stessi commenti anche per Belotti, gente che addirittura lo paragonava a Kane rotfl e lo stesso discorso vale per Chiesa, io aspetterei a sbilanciarmi anche perché non mi sembra una cima in fatto di tecnica che è poi quella che ti fa andare avanti nel calcio a grandi livelli


----------



## Kutuzov (2 Giugno 2018)

Non è un fuoriclasse. Buon giocatore, ma non molto tecnico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2018)

Finalmente leggo qualche critica, dopotutto non è sto fenomeno dai

Ad oggi


----------



## jacky (2 Giugno 2018)

Invece è molto bravo, deve crescere ma è completo.
Ed essere completi alla sua età (fisico a parte) è tanta roba.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> I due francesi però hanno avuto subito la possibilità di mettersi in mostra in Champions. Chieda invece sta ancora aspettando che qualcuno lo prenda da una squadretta.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse intendo che possa giocare a livello di top club internazionali.
> 
> Ora come ora nessun giocatore italiano è in grado di farlo, in partite come ieri si vede in modo lampante il divario soprattutto sul piano atletico.
> 
> Ma deve assolutamente lasciare Firenze SUBITO, perché la diffenza tra lui e gli stessi talenti della sua età è tanta esperienza.


Secondo me i francesi sono più forti e neanche di poco (in particolare Mbappè, che pare proprio un predestinato), Chiesa in un Barcellona o in un PSG vedrebbe campo? Penso neanche in foto.

Comunque a Firenze dovrebbero essere proprio impazziti per venderlo adesso, sono sicuro che aspetteranno.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Giugno 2018)

Il Robben bianco.
cit. Bocelli.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2018)

Per quello che può costare non me la sentirei di prenderlo. Ma è difficile che quelli veramente già forti possano venire da noi


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me i francesi sono più forti e neanche di poco (in particolare Mbappè, che pare proprio un predestinato), Chiesa in un Barcellona o in un PSG vedrebbe campo? Penso neanche in foto.
> 
> Comunque a Firenze dovrebbero essere proprio impazziti per venderlo adesso, sono sicuro che aspetteranno.



Ok M’bappe è un fenomeno e questo non lo nego, ma personalmente non credo che Chiesa abbia potenzialità inferiori a Dembele. Il problema è che i nostri giovani spesso restano a perdere tempo in squadrerete di provincia invece che misurarsi in grandi realtà. Per me Chiesa se andasse in un Manchester City potrebbe ambire tranquillamente a diventare titolare durante le rotazioni.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2018)

Da prendere


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2018)

Limiti tecnici imbarazzanti, scelte approssimative. Pronto per noi, insomma...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Limiti tecnici imbarazzanti, scelte approssimative. Pronto per noi, insomma...



è un giocatore normalissimo. Ma non lo dire che se no ti assalgono.


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2018)

Da nuovo Dembelè a cesso incommensurbile in 3 post


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Da nuovo Dembelè a cesso incommensurbile in 3 post



non ha il talento di Dembelè. Infatti è un paragone assurdo.Ad oggi, per Chiesa, spenderei al massimo 25 mln.
Per le cifre che chiedono, è da lasciare tutta la vita a Firenze.
Giocatore che avrebbe bisogno di un contesto fatto di campioni per poter aver qualche speranza di farlo crescere e migliorare.


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2018)

Grande atletismo, tecnica non da potenziale campione, lo dico fin dalla prima volta che l'ho visto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2018)

Oggi ha dimostrato perché a certi livelli è molto improbabile che arrivi (se non per il cognome che porta).

Io errori simili gli posso capire quando non sei in giornata oppure perché non al meglio della forma...però nel suo caso lui ha corso tanto e ci ha messo tanto impegno e volontà. Sulle scelte potrebbe anche migliorare, ma per farlo dovrebbe cominciare di più ad alzare la testa quando corre palla al piede (che è dovuta ad una mancanza di tecnica individuale, quindi si ritorna punto a capo).

Chiesa a livello tecnico non arriva al 7/10.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non ha il talento di Dembelè. Infatti è un paragone assurdo.Ad oggi, per Chiesa, spenderei al massimo 25 mln.
> Per le cifre che chiedono, è da lasciare tutta la vita a Firenze.
> Giocatore che avrebbe bisogno di un contesto fatto di campioni per poter aver qualche speranza di farlo crescere e migliorare.



Però il contesto di campioni ha comunque un bagaglio tecnico che Chiesa si sogna, senza considerare che non è un problema di mentalità per lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Però il contesto di campioni ha comunque un bagaglio tecnico che Chiesa si sogna, senza considerare che non è un problema di mentalità per lui.



si ma nel contesto di campioni, si può almeno esaltare con la dinamicità, inserimento e tanta corsa. Ma sempre come riserva obv.


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Settembre 2018)

Un giocatore che ha ottime qualità fisiche, che si impegna parecchio, ma che dal punto di vista tecnico sembra appena discreto. Un giocatore con la sua quotazione non può essere tecnicamente così modesto. Ieri ha mostrato moltissima imprecisione nei passaggi, ma anche poca pericolosità nel calcio verso la porta. Nel primo tempo ha avuto una buona opportunità, senza pressione avversaria, con specchio della porta in bella vista, e ha ciabattato malamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Settembre 2018)

Ragazzi pero' dobbiamo metterci d'accordo. Chiesa non era suo papa' dopo la gara con la Polonia e non e' una schiappa solo gamba e basta dopo la gara con il Portogallo. E lo dice uno che non lo trova dotatissimo tecnicamente eh. Ieri quel genio del nostro allenatore, che non ha capito forse che la Nation league qualcosa conta per le qualificazioni all'europeo e per il ranking, ha messo in campo una formazione per nove undicesima nuova rispetto alla Polonia e lo ha collocato esterno nel 4-4-2 dove in parecchi altri si sono trovati in difficolta'. Secondo me questo ragazzo deve giocare attaccante esterno in un tridente perche' altrimenti rischi di sprecarlo così come ha fatto Mancini ieri.


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2018)

Vale al massimo 30 milioni, ed è comunque uno di quei giocatori che inserito in un contesto adeguato può offrire un ottimo rendimento e crescere. In una squadra ancora un po' acerba (come il Milan attuale), rischierebbe di perdersi nel mucchio.


----------



## Heaven (11 Settembre 2018)

È un buonissimo giocatore, ma quelli davvero forti e che fanno la differenza sono Asensio, Sane ecc


----------



## kekkopot (30 Settembre 2018)

Bel rigore procurato oggi


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Ottobre 2018)

In queste prime partite sta giocando alla grande, su entrambe le fasce, con qualità e veemenza.
Giocatore in crescita esponenziale. Negli ultimi metri e nell'uno contro uno sta diventando inarrestabile.

Purtroppo in certe partite lo costringono ad un lavoro difensivo che ne annacqua e non poco le capacità.
Giocasse in una squadra più offensiva segnerebbe molto di più.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Dicembre 2018)

Non è stato un po' sopravvalutato questo qui?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non è stato un po' sopravvalutato questo qui?



Chiesa è un ottimo giocatore 

poi in questa l'hanno buttato dentro che era mezzo recuperato
e quasi quasi mette lo zampino lo stesso..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo, non sono giocatori pronti oggi per il salto di qualità



Mi autocito, ha fatto benissimo (credo consigliato dal padre) a farsi un'altra stagione a Firenze..crescita esponenziale e sicurezza nei propri mezzi..adesso è pronto per una big

Sarebbe ottimo per noi, ma credo ci siano altri in fila prima


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In queste prime partite sta giocando alla grande, su entrambe le fasce, con qualità e veemenza.
> Giocatore in crescita esponenziale. Negli ultimi metri e nell'uno contro uno sta diventando inarrestabile.
> 
> Purtroppo in certe partite lo costringono ad un lavoro difensivo che ne annacqua e non poco le capacità.
> Giocasse in una squadra più offensiva segnerebbe molto di più.



Mi autocito.
La crescita continua. 
Ormai è uno dei migliori al mondo e ha 21 anni.
Soprattutto la leadership e il carattere sono impressionanti. 
Sotto il profilo tecnico e atletico è sempre stato eccezionale, anche solo per il fatto che dribbla indifferentemente su entrambi i piedi.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi autocito.
> La crescita continua.
> Ormai è uno dei migliori al mondo e ha 21 anni.
> Soprattutto la leadership e il carattere sono impressionanti.
> Sotto il profilo tecnico e atletico è sempre stato eccezionale, anche solo per il fatto che dribbla indifferentemente su entrambi i piedi.



Io l'ho visto solo contro di noi ed ha fatto sinceramente pena.
Non so, sarà stato bravo in tutte le altre partite..


----------



## Naruto98 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Fortissimo, senza se e senza ma. Purtroppo non è roba per noi.


----------



## Pivellino (1 Febbraio 2019)

Si, ma i giornali parlano di 100 milioni, che se lo tengano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi autocito.
> La crescita continua.
> Ormai è uno dei migliori al mondo e ha 21 anni.
> Soprattutto la leadership e il carattere sono impressionanti.
> Sotto il profilo tecnico e atletico è sempre stato eccezionale, anche solo per il fatto che dribbla indifferentemente su entrambi i piedi.



Andrebbe preso a occhi chiusi..Lui e Suso e avremmo sistemato gli esterni per il prossimo lustro


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto solo contro di noi ed ha fatto sinceramente pena.
> Non so, sarà stato bravo in tutte le altre partite..



A parte il goal decisivo con dribbling a rientrare e bordata da 25 metri...
A parte che è fortissimo in generale ma nel nostro gioco sarebbe perfetto.
Ultimamente gioca più vicino alla porta, era l'ora direi, e i risultati si vedono.
Purtroppo costa troppo adesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si, ma i giornali parlano di 100 milioni, che se lo tengano.



Purtroppo per il calcio di oggi 80 li vale sicuri...anche i 100 se consideriamo che è costato 150 dembele..

Cioé raga, dipende tutto dalle offerte..ma se il cagliari vuole 50 per barella e il brescia ne chiede 25-30 per Tonali che pensiamo che a Firenze siano fessi?


----------



## Pivellino (1 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per il calcio di oggi 80 li vale sicuri...anche i 100 se consideriamo che è costato 150 dembele..
> 
> Cioé raga, dipende tutto dalle offerte..ma se il cagliari vuole 50 per barella e il brescia ne chiede 25-30 per Tonali che pensiamo che a Firenze siano fessi?



No, ma solo riflettevo che forse a 50 qualcosa di valido si prende sul mercato senza darne 100 per costui, che se pur bravo mi pare abbia una valutazione esagerata. Io in generale delle sparate delle squadre italiane ho paura, che poi ora perché ha fatto 3 gol alla Roma? Ma forse un paio li facevo pure io. Mi pare un mercato veramente drogato, che se lo tengano pure.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Febbraio 2019)

E' forte ma lo venderanno a minimo 70-80 milioni, con quei soldi nella nostra situazione è meglio prenderne 3 da 25 e sperare che esplodano...


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2019)

Ad oggi ogni club italiano (a parte Napule e Inter) ha giovani italiani davvero interessanti, curioso di vedere Chiesa e Zaniolo in nazionale.
Chiesa padre secondo me sa una cosa, per il figlio il salto migliore che potrebbe fare siamo proprio noi, il più rischioso la Premiere.
A fine stagione non potranno non cederlo perché sta facendo una stagione strepitosa.


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Febbraio 2019)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con le cessioni ci arriviamo, Suso parte



Infatti, è un acquisto che ha senso solo se cediamo Suso, altrimenti rischiamo un Castillejo bis.


----------



## mil77 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per il calcio di oggi 80 li vale sicuri...anche i 100 se consideriamo che è costato 150 dembele..
> 
> Cioé raga, dipende tutto dalle offerte..ma se il cagliari vuole 50 per barella e il brescia ne chiede 25-30 per Tonali che pensiamo che a Firenze siano fessi?



Io spendo tutta la vita 30 x tonali piuttosto che 80 x chiesa


----------



## Love (1 Febbraio 2019)

per Chiesa non spenderei più di 50/60...la viola ne chiederà sicuramente 80...andrà all'estero.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per il calcio di oggi 80 li vale sicuri...anche i 100 se consideriamo che è costato 150 dembele..
> 
> Cioé raga, dipende tutto dalle offerte..ma se il cagliari vuole 50 per barella e il brescia ne chiede 25-30 per Tonali che pensiamo che a Firenze siano fessi?



Il problema poi è che Chiesa è legato alla Fiorentina, non si metterà mai contro la società per essere ceduto come fece quel gobbo di Bernardeschi. 
Questo incide tanto sulla valutazione di un giocatore. Se si mette di traverso la società deve abbassare le pretese.
Ma se continua così sarà impossibile per la Fiorentina trattenerlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Per me è destinato a lasciare l’Italia. I gobbi hanno già Bernardeschi e non ce li vedo spendere 70-80 milioni per Chiesa. Al limite l’Inda potrebbe prenderlo, per noi penso sia un profilo irraggiungibile. Dobbiamo centellinare il denaro a disposizione, oltretutto in giro per l’Europa ci sono profili interessanti che costano senza dubbio di meno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema poi è che Chiesa è legato alla Fiorentina, non si metterà mai contro la società per essere ceduto come fece quel gobbo di Bernardeschi.
> Questo incide tanto sulla valutazione di un giocatore. Se si mette di traverso la società deve abbassare le pretese.
> Ma se continua così sarà impossibile per la Fiorentina trattenerlo.



Questo si vede.. anzi mi pare così legato che c'è rischio bandiera secondo me


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io spendo tutta la vita 30 x tonali piuttosto che 80 x chiesa



Sono ruoli diversi..sono due anni che sento lamentare a ragione che manca l'esterno sx..la priorità è quella


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Infatti, è un acquisto che ha senso solo se cediamo Suso, altrimenti rischiamo un Castillejo bis.



Gioca indifferentemente in entrambe le fasce 
ma a differenza dello spagnolo fa la differenza in entrambe 
+ fisico.. + corsa.. e ora che inizia a segnare con continuità son cavoli 

poi ve lo scrivo già.. col passare degli anni 
farà ANCHE la seconda/prima punta come suo padre


----------



## Boomer (1 Febbraio 2019)

Non ha la tecnica di altri giocatori nel ruolo di esterno ma di certo ci mette sempre il 110% e non molla mai anche dopo errori grossolani. Sono rari questi giocatori.

Fisicamente poi è fortissimo.


----------



## Gas (1 Febbraio 2019)

Io dubito che con l'attuale strategia di mercato si possa superare i 40/45 M per un giocatore, a prescindere da chi parte e da quanto raccimoliamo con le cessioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> *Non ha la tecnica di altri giocatori nel ruolo di esterno *ma di certo ci mette sempre il 110% e non molla mai anche dopo errori grossolani. Sono rari questi giocatori.
> 
> Fisicamente poi è fortissimo.



nel senso di dribbling ? non fa il giocoliere questo si..


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Febbraio 2019)

Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo. Si sta avvicinando sempre più alla porta, secondo me tra 1-2 anni massimo potrebbe fare il salto di qualità definitivo e diventare un'ottima seconda punta sempre più simile a papà Enrico.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo. Si sta avvicinando sempre più alla porta, secondo me tra 1-2 anni massimo potrebbe fare il salto di qualità definitivo e diventare un'ottima seconda punta sempre più simile a papà Enrico.



sarà sicuramente così.. col passare degli anni 1/2 punta


----------



## mil77 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono ruoli diversi..sono due anni che sento lamentare a ragione che manca l'esterno sx..la priorità è quella



A parte che chiesa è più esterno destro Che sinistro. Pur essendo un giocatore forte io non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra. Ha un atteggiamento da schiaffi in faccia, antipatico, tuffatore e simulatore


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Febbraio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo. Si sta avvicinando sempre più alla porta, secondo me tra 1-2 anni massimo potrebbe fare il salto di qualità definitivo e diventare un'ottima seconda punta sempre più simile a papà Enrico.



Anche a me piace molto e sembra un ragazzo serio, so che Leonardo e Maldini stravedono per lui e hanno già parlato con papa Enrico... vedremo perche si potrebbe prendere con molto meno soldi Bergwijn o Everton,


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace molto e sembra un ragazzo serio, so che Leonardo e Maldini stravedono per lui e hanno già parlato con papa Enrico... vedremo perche si potrebbe prendere con molto meno soldi Bergwijn o Everton,



Tra l'altro è milanista e il suo idolo è Sheva.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è milanista e il suo idolo è Sheva.



bhe la 7 lui se la merita...
anche se mi piace questa politica 
cioè di guadagnarsi il numero ! 

lo farei pure con lui ma dov'è la concorrenza? 
con Borini!?  Castillejo? naaa


----------



## gabuz (1 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte che chiesa è più esterno destro Che sinistro. Pur essendo un giocatore forte io non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra. Ha un atteggiamento da schiaffi in faccia, antipatico, tuffatore e simulatore



Anche a me non piace per niente come atteggiamento


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Sto ragazzo ha fatto un salto di qualità incredibile negli ultimi mesi. E' decisivo sempre per la Viola. Lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## wildfrank (1 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte che chiesa è più esterno destro Che sinistro. Pur essendo un giocatore forte io non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra. Ha un atteggiamento da schiaffi in faccia, antipatico, tuffatore e simulatore



Se ricordo bene anche Inzaghi era considerato in modo analogo. Poi...........è storia.


----------



## Route66 (1 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A parte che chiesa è più esterno destro Che sinistro. Pur essendo un giocatore forte io non lo vorrei mai nella mia squadra. Ha un atteggiamento da schiaffi in faccia, antipatico, tuffatore e simulatore


Praticamente il perfetto identikit dello juventino modello
Cmq forte è forte a prezzo umano si potrebbe fare


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2019)

Tornando a parlare di calcio,uno di 21 anni con questa personalità raramente lo ricordo.
Prende per mano la squadra,crossa,tira punizioni,non ha paura a tirare anche da lontano o al volo.
Per me più forte di bernardeschi.
Se ci fossero i soldi andrebbe preso.
Non voglio pensare a quell'offerta mostruosa per belotti con mirabelli (70 milioni più tre giocatori),grazie al cielo rifiutata ma con quei soldi avremmo preso lui già da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

A me piace, ma al prezzo della Fiorentina è una scommessa che non farei. Oltre il buono/ottimo giocatore non può andare. 60 milioni li spendo per Lozano che può diventare un top nel ruolo. E lo dico da estimatrice del ragazzo. Più di 35 non vale


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2019)

Mah,non vedo come possa deludere uno indemoniato così e con questa tecnica.
Gli rubano il talento tipo Space Jam?
L'unico rischio secondo me è se dovesse trovare qualche allenatore sui generis tipo Allegri che trasforma ruoli (Dybala) e panchina giocatori fortissimi sulle ali.
Se è uno intelligente va in una squadra dove fa titolare fisso con un allenatore che lo richieda fortemente.

Di questo passo con i prezzi della premier 35 milioni costa Veretout,altro che Chiesa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Febbraio 2019)

se va via da Firenze un tentativo deve essere fatto 
5 anni di contratto e nel mezzo ti troverai un attaccante in + come opzione


----------



## Kayl (25 Febbraio 2019)

Chiesa è molto giovane e migliorerà sicuramente molto, ma la sua impazienza è qualcosa che lo limita terribilmente. Non alza mai la testa quando deve, spesso crossa e calcia senza neanche guardare. Poi mi sembra uno che si lamenta troppo oltre a simulare. Quelli come lui difficilmente fanno autocritica (emblematico quando si è lamentato che nessun compagno avesse colpito di testa il suo cross, che in realtà era una fucilata fuori misura che manco Gullit lanciato a tutta velocità avrebbe sfiorato). Ha il talento per diventare un grande giocatore, ma cammina sul filo tra il Neymar e l'Icardi come testa.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mah,non vedo come possa deludere uno indemoniato così e con questa tecnica.
> Gli rubano il talento tipo Space Jam?
> L'unico rischio secondo me è se dovesse trovare qualche allenatore sui generis tipo Allegri che trasforma ruoli (Dybala) e panchina giocatori fortissimi sulle ali.
> Se è uno intelligente va in una squadra dove fa titolare fisso con un allenatore che lo richieda fortemente.
> ...



Tutta sta tecnica eccezionale non la vedo, agonismo fisico sicuramente. Quindi 60 o addirittura 70 per lui sarebbero congrui? Per me no. Lasciando stare le cifre sparate dai giornalai per qualsiasi calciatore, quando mai in serie A si è speso tanto? Lo stesso Bernadeschi sui 35-40. Piatek, idem. E il prezzo è quello IMHO


----------



## LukeLike (25 Febbraio 2019)

30-35 milioni è il prezzo esatto. Se tutto va bene diventa un Gervinho. Tanta corsa, buono spunto in velocità, tanta foga agonistica, tanta garra, ma poca intelligenza calcistica, pochissima tecnica, sbaglia un po' troppo spesso la scelta dell'ultimo passaggio. 

Considerate che a 35 milioni abbiamo preso Piatek, uno che tocca 1 pallone e fa 2 gol.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2019)

Perchè Piatek e Bernardeschi non erano cercati da top club esteri.
Chiesa quest'estate verrà cercato di nuovo dall'estero pure e non ti puoi presentare con 35 milioni quando all'estero sono bruscolini.
Vedremo tra tre mesi.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Perchè Piatek e Bernardeschi non erano cercati da top club esteri.
> Chiesa quest'estate verrà cercato di nuovo dall'estero pure e non ti puoi presentare con 35 milioni quando all'estero sono bruscolini.
> Vedremo tra tre mesi.


 Una qualsiasi squadra estera strapaga i calciatori, non vuol dire che sia il prezzo giusto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2019)

Per l'amor di Dio non lo schifo, è bravo eh. Ma alla fine a me non sembra cosi tecnico. E' molto esplosivo, fa della forza fisica la sua arma migliore. Ma la tecnica pura è altra.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio non lo schifo, è bravo eh. Ma alla fine a me non sembra cosi tecnico. E' molto esplosivo, fa della forza fisica la sua arma migliore. Ma la tecnica pura è altra.



Precisamente, ad avercelo in squadra. Ma un giocatore con queste caratteristiche preferirei se lo si scoprisse prima che abbia tali prezzi, gonfiati anche per una moria di talenti cristallini italiani. Ha caratteristiche importantissime, utili per ogni squadra, ma non è un talento raro che ti fa gridare al fenomeno.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2019)

certo,ma il prezzo lo fa chi ce l'ha ed il mercato.
se uno chiede certe cifre o mettere certe clausole e c'è chi è disposto a pagarlo non si può che rilanciare oppure stai al palo.
quando leggo "suning,juventus,liverpool etc pronte a dare 70 milioni" capisco che con la metà nessuno te lo dà,i dirigenti verrebbero impalati in piazza dai tifosi

questo sarà uno dei titolari fissi futuri dell'Italia,non è che stiamo parlando di un gagliardini qualsiasi
lui e barella,beato chi se li prenderà per come la vedo io


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo,ma il prezzo lo fa chi ce l'ha ed il mercato.
> se uno chiede certe cifre o mettere certe clausole e c'è chi è disposto a pagarlo non si può che rilanciare oppure stai al palo.
> quando leggo "suning,juventus,liverpool etc pronte a dare 70 milioni" capisco che con la metà nessuno te lo dà,i dirigenti verrebbero impalati in piazza dai tifosi



Il prezzo lo fa anche l'acquirente o gli acquirenti. Se nessuno te li da 70, come è probabile che sia, come accadrà per Barella (50 milionihhh) o per Savic, il giocatore rimane alla Fiorentina. Io non ce lo vedo a il City, porterebbe le borracce agli altri, il Psg idem, il Manchester United? Quello si, son pazzi. Poi Barcellona, Real Madrid, Atletico? Boh… mi pare difficile. In italia l'inter e la Juve? Quest'ultima non so come sia combinata sinceramente. Ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2019)

io credo sia più scommessa Paquetà di Chiesa ed anche tanti milanisti erano scettici.
Chiesa lo vediamo in serie a da due anni,mentre il brasiliano in qualche partita in patria addirittura qualcuno solo su youtube.
non vorrei ci sia dietro il solito pregiudizio sugli italiani che non sono più la generazione della serie a anni novanta competitiva fino al mondiale vinto ed allora nada,perchè vedo sempre enfasi sui nomi stranieri che poi alcuni si perdono effettivamente per strada negli anni.
anche il brasile di oggi non è quello di una volta,eppure i giocatori vanno a ruba ugualmente

all'estero non si fanno tutti questi problemi,se vedono potenzialità subito acquistano

poi se prendere Chiesa dovesse significare avere il mercato bloccato allora alzerei le mani pure io,però penso che sulla fascia ci risolverebbe tanti problemi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Io onestamente andrei su altri profili. Giocatore che non mi convince appieno, con quei soldi secondo me si può trovare di meglio. Già un giocatore come Thauvin, secondo me sottovalutato, farebbe meglio di Chiesa.


----------



## Manue (25 Febbraio 2019)

A me non piace, pure un cascatore


----------



## 666psycho (25 Febbraio 2019)

Io andrei su altro...


----------



## PM3 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Gran giocatore, personalità e intelligenza calcistica. Veloce, buon dribbling, tira sia di destro che di sinistro... 
Ieri sera è stato tra i migliori, ma sbaglia quando cerca di fare tutto da solo, deve fidarsi di più dei compagni. 
E' il giocatore che ci serve. Lui e Zaniolo, o un regista, sarebbe un mercato da 10 e lode. 
Il prezzo, purtroppo, è fuori mercato, ma sognare non costa nulla. 
Certo ci sono ali più forti di lui, Salah, Mané, Sané, Mbappe, Cr7, Neymar, Messi, Vinicius JR e sicuramente ne dimentico tante altre, però ripeto, è uno che da tutto in campo, sempre tra i migliori sotto l'aspetto atletico, intelligente tatticamente ed italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio non lo schifo, è bravo eh. Ma alla fine a me non sembra cosi tecnico. E' molto esplosivo, fa della forza fisica la sua arma migliore. Ma la tecnica pura è altra.



Si ma a noi infatti manca proprio uno con quell'agonismo..negli esterni abbia due lentoni tutto ricami..un guerriero come lui serve


----------



## koti (25 Febbraio 2019)

A tuffarsi è fortissimo, perfetto per i gobbi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma a noi infatti manca proprio uno con quell'agonismo..negli esterni abbia due lentoni tutto ricami..un guerriero come lui serve


A noi serve uno concreto che salti l’uomo e faccia assist, che abbia numeri importanti da quel punto di vista. I guerrieri ce li abbiamo già a centrocampo, sull’esterno serve gente che punti l’uomo, faccia assist e gol. Non servono i guerrieri.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A noi serve uno concreto che salti l’uomo e faccia assist, che abbia numeri importanti da quel punto di vista. I guerrieri ce li abbiamo già a centrocampo, sull’esterno serve gente che punti l’uomo, faccia assist e gol. Non servono i guerrieri.



10 goal e 7 assist in 27 partite finora, quest'anno.
Direi che Chiesa è esattamente il tipo di giocatore concreto che salta l'uomo, segna e fa assist.
Inoltre è un guerriero, nel senso che ha mentalità vincente, da trascinatore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2019)

Chiesa a mio avviso è intoccabile (come Barella) per prezzi spropositati e pompati. I nostri ultimi 2 acquisti + 1 diritto (tre signori giocatori) sono stati Piatek, Paquetà e Baka, tutti per 35 milioni. A mio avviso Elliot continuerà su questa filosofia, giocatori non ancora del tutto esplosi, futuribili e con magini di miglioramento. Questi tre valgono tutti il doppio in questo momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 10 goal e 7 assist in 27 partite finora, quest'anno.
> Direi che Chiesa è esattamente il tipo di giocatore concreto che salta l'uomo, segna e fa assist.
> Inoltre è un guerriero, nel senso che ha mentalità vincente, da trascinatore.


In campionato ne ha fatti 5, di cui 2 al Chievo. Un po’ pochino. Ciò denota delle qualità realizzative non proprio eccelse, che visto il costo dell’operazione mi danno parecchio da pensare. Io preferisco esterni come Pèpè o Thauvin, soprattutto il secondo lo vedo un giocatore ormai pronto per giocare in una squadra come il Milan. Ha numeri importanti, sia in termini realizzativi che come assistman. Chiesa lo vedo un progetto di giocatore, ancora tutto da plasmare.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 10 goal e 7 assist in 27 partite finora, quest'anno.
> Direi che Chiesa è esattamente il tipo di giocatore concreto che salta l'uomo, segna e fa assist.
> Inoltre è un guerriero, nel senso che ha mentalità vincente, da trascinatore.



Se non impara ad alzare quella maledetta testa non sarà mai un grandissimo giocatore.
Molto potente sulle gambe, bel tocco di palla, esplosivo, cattivo ma mette giù la testa sul pallone e non vede più cosa gli accade attorno.
Pare un mammut.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Chiesa a mio avviso è intoccabile (come Barella) per prezzi spropositati e pompati. I nostri ultimi 2 acquisti + 1 diritto (tre signori giocatori) sono stati Piatek, Paquetà e Baka, tutti per 35 milioni. A mio avviso Elliot continuerà su questa filosofia, giocatori non ancora del tutto esplosi, futuribili e con magini di miglioramento. Questi tre valgono tutti il doppio in questo momento.



Verissimo. In generale è il problema dei giocatori giovani italiani che sono comunque molto legati alla società dove sono cresciuti.
Chiesa, come Barella, non spingono per la cessione finora, dunque le loro società possono fare la voce grossa e sparare cifre assurde, forti del sostegno del giocatore.

Se e quando si metteranno di traverso, chiedendo di essere ceduti, vedremo le cifre reali e realistiche.
Alla fine Chiesa vale tra i 40 e i 50 milioni, quello è il suo prezzo. Oltre quella cifra è realistico solo se un top club europeo si dovesse presentare con un'offerta folle (cosa che ci sta benissimo, visti gli affari della Premier soprattutto). La vetrina della nazionale italiana in questo senso potrebbe essere una discriminante fondamentale.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non impara ad alzare quella maledetta testa non sarà mai un grandissimo giocatore.
> Molto potente sulle gambe, bel tocco di palla, esplosivo, cattivo ma mette giù la testa sul pallone e non vede più cosa gli accade attorno.
> Pare un mammut.



Considera l'età. Con la maturazione raffinerà anche codesti aspetti, anche se per me resta essenzialmente un attaccante e nel corso della carriera evolverà in quel ruolo, segnando sempre di più. Nel controllo palla nello stretto, nella conduzione con entrambi i piedi e nella finalizzazione è migliorato tanto, ormai manca poco poco da completare.
Comunque è giocatore da prendere prima possibile, finchè i club coi soldi veri ritengono sia ancora acerbo. Dopo sarà irraggiungibile.

Bisogna anche pesare il contesto. La Fiorentina di Pioli gioca in verticale a due tocchi, il fraseggio è proprio zero, e cercano di isolare gli attaccanti negli uno contro uno, di conseguenza Chiesa si trova spesso a cercare azioni individuali, che peraltro gli riescono anche bene (la differenza di trattamento di Kolarov con lui e Suso è emblematica, Chiesa lo ha letteralmente asfaltato negli uno contro uno). Se inserito in un contesto di gioco più ragionato e manovrato Chiesa giocherebbe diversamente, secondo me traendone enorme beneficio soprattutto nei goal segnati perchè il suo punto di forza sono i tagli senza palla, dove è micidiale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A noi serve uno concreto che salti l’uomo e faccia assist, che abbia numeri importanti da quel punto di vista. I guerrieri ce li abbiamo già a centrocampo, sull’esterno serve gente che punti l’uomo, faccia assist e gol. Non servono i guerrieri.



Appunto, leggiti le statistiche di Chiesa in quello che chiedi


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2019)

Al momento è ancora un fenomeno sui forum. Vediamo se lo diventerà anche in campo.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Febbraio 2019)

per quelli che lo criticano: ma l'avete visto giocare? partite intere intendo, non youtube. quest'anno ho visto quasi tutte le partite della fiorentina solo per lui, è stato SEMPRE decisivo. gol, assist, rigori guadagnati, scorribande a scompigliare le difese. poi sento dire che fa l'esterno... ecco chi lo dice non lo sta seguendo bene, perchè da dicembre sta giocando sottopunta / seconda punta. si muove per tutto il campo e infatti ha iniziato a segnare con più continuità. voglio dire, avete il coraggio di criticare chiesa quando vi esaltate per il fumosissimo saint maximin. siete seri?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Questo starebbe bene alla Juventus, con Nedved come mentore.
Appena lo sfiorano casca come un salame.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In campionato ne ha fatti 5, di cui 2 al Chievo. Un po’ pochino. Ciò denota delle qualità realizzative non proprio eccelse, che visto il costo dell’operazione mi danno parecchio da pensare. Io preferisco esterni come Pèpè o Thauvin, soprattutto il secondo lo vedo un giocatore ormai pronto per giocare in una squadra come il Milan. Ha numeri importanti, sia in termini realizzativi che come assistman. Chiesa lo vedo un progetto di giocatore, ancora tutto da plasmare.



Punti di vista. Per me Chiesa ha proprio le caratteristiche essenziali dei top player, quelle che ti da madre natura (nel suo caso forse padre...), soprattutto fisiche e caratteriali. In particolare gioca ogni pallone come fosse l'ultimo della carriera, cosa incredibile se si pensa che gioca nella Fiorentina, praticamente senza obiettivi. Questa per me è la principale rassicurazione del fatto che crescerà costantemente, Chiesa non avrà mai alti e bassi o cali in carriera perchè ha la mentalità che hanno i campioni veri.

Pepe e Thauvin sono giocatori ottimi, molto quotati, personalmente li vedo parecchio al di sotto di Chiesa come potenziale, ma è opinione mia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, leggiti le statistiche di Chiesa in quello che chiedi


Non sono nulla di che.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> per quelli che lo criticano: ma l'avete visto giocare? partite intere intendo, non youtube. quest'anno ho visto quasi tutte le partite della fiorentina solo per lui, è stato SEMPRE decisivo. gol, assist, rigori guadagnati, scorribande a scompigliare le difese. poi sento dire che fa l'esterno... ecco chi lo dice non lo sta seguendo bene, perchè da dicembre sta giocando sottopunta / seconda punta. si muove per tutto il campo e infatti ha iniziato a segnare con più continuità. voglio dire, avete il coraggio di criticare chiesa quando vi esaltate per il fumosissimo saint maximin. siete seri?



Se lo immagino vicino a Piatek, per le difese sarebbe un incubo doverli marcare per 90 minuti. Ci vorrebbe il GPS per stargli dietro...
Io lo scrivo da tanto tempo, quella è la naturale evoluzione di Chiesa, diventare una seconda punta a tutto campo, che parte dall'esterno solo in fase difensiva.

Per me comunque Chiesa e Saint Maximin potrebbero convivere alla grande nella stessa squadra e sarebbero una coppia di esterni/seconde punte micidiale.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se lo immagino vicino a Piatek, per le difese sarebbe un incubo doverli marcare per 90 minuti. Ci vorrebbe il GPS per stargli dietro...
> Io lo scrivo da tanto tempo, quella è la naturale evoluzione di Chiesa, diventare una seconda punta a tutto campo, che parte dall'esterno solo in fase difensiva.
> 
> Per me comunque Chiesa e Saint Maximin potrebbero convivere alla grande nella stessa squadra e sarebbero una coppia di esterni/seconde punte micidiale.



completamente d'accordo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Per me Chiesa ha proprio le caratteristiche essenziali dei top player, quelle che ti da madre natura (nel suo caso forse padre...), soprattutto fisiche e caratteriali. In particolare gioca ogni pallone come fosse l'ultimo della carriera, cosa incredibile se si pensa che gioca nella Fiorentina, praticamente senza obiettivi. Questa per me è la principale rassicurazione del fatto che crescerà costantemente, Chiesa non avrà mai alti e bassi o cali in carriera perchè ha la mentalità che hanno i campioni veri.
> 
> Pepe e Thauvin sono giocatori ottimi, molto quotati, personalmente li vedo parecchio al di sotto di Chiesa come potenziale, ma è opinione mia.


Si ma se non alza la testa non migliorerà mai. Se l’investimento fosse di 30-35 milioni massimo è un conto, ma qui si parla di 60 o forse anche 70. Per me in un esterno offensivo è importante la concretezza. Chiesa ha indubbiamente dei margini di miglioramento, ma non mi prenderei un rischio del genere alle cifre che la Fiorentina chiede.


----------



## odasensei (25 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> per quelli che lo criticano: ma l'avete visto giocare? partite intere intendo, non youtube. quest'anno ho visto quasi tutte le partite della fiorentina solo per lui, è stato SEMPRE decisivo. gol, assist, rigori guadagnati, scorribande a scompigliare le difese. poi sento dire che fa l'esterno... ecco chi lo dice non lo sta seguendo bene, perchè da dicembre sta giocando sottopunta / seconda punta. si muove per tutto il campo e infatti ha iniziato a segnare con più continuità. voglio dire, avete il coraggio di criticare chiesa *quando vi esaltate per il fumosissimo saint maximin*. siete seri?



D'accordissimo e non solo per Saint Maximin, anche Pepè è un altro molto bravo ma idolatrato troppo ("l'ho visto giocare io, merita merita!!!") quando poi se si parla di campionato francese lo si paragona alla nostra Serie B


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non alza la testa non migliorerà mai. Se l’investimento fosse di 30-35 milioni massimo è un conto, ma qui si parla di 60 o forse anche 70. Per me in un esterno offensivo è importante la concretezza. Chiesa ha indubbiamente dei margini di miglioramento, ma non mi prenderei un rischio del genere alle cifre che la Fiorentina chiede.



L'ho visto decine di volte giocare e secondo me la concretezza è il pregio essenziale di Chiesa. Come ho scritto gioca ogni pallone come fosse l'ultimo, con un'intensità incredibile. Se una squadra cerca un giocatore concreto e essenziale, senza orpelli, lui è proprio il top assoluto.

Sulla cifra si può discutere a lungo. Come scrivevo in un altro commento finchè il giocatore vuole restare a Firenze le cifre che leggiamo sono giornalistiche. Se e quando chiederà di andarsene allora leggeremo quelle vere. Ma in tal caso il quando sarà fondamentale perchè se avrà completato la sua maturazione 70 milioni saranno pochi, ce ne vorranno molti di più, soprattutto se avrà giocato una competizione con la nazionale tipo l'Europeo 2020. Andrebbe preso a giugno, ancora acerbo, sfruttando il fatto che è milanista...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto decine di volte giocare e secondo me la concretezza è il pregio essenziale di Chiesa. Come ho scritto gioca ogni pallone come fosse l'ultimo, con un'intensità incredibile. Se una squadra cerca un giocatore concreto e essenziale, senza orpelli, lui è proprio il top assoluto.
> 
> Sulla cifra si può discutere a lungo. Come scrivevo in un altro commento finchè il giocatore vuole restare a Firenze le cifre che leggiamo sono giornalistiche. Se e quando chiederà di andarsene allora leggeremo quelle vere. Ma in tal caso il quando sarà fondamentale perchè se avrà completato la sua maturazione 70 milioni saranno pochi, ce ne vorranno molti di più, soprattutto se avrà giocato una competizione con la nazionale tipo l'Europeo 2020. Andrebbe preso a giugno, ancora acerbo, sfruttando il fatto che è milanista...


Quando parlo di concretezza non mi riferisco all’intensità, qualità che invece si addice molto di più a terzini o esterni di un centrocampo a 5. Per me la concretezza è la capacità di prendere la decisione giusta al momento giusto, capire quando tenere palla e tentare il dribbling o quando scaricare la palla al compagno. Non dico che non potrà crescere da questo punto di vista, ma il fatto che l'intensità che ci mette non si traduca in statistiche rilevanti dal punto di vista offensivo qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## odasensei (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di concretezza non mi riferisco all’intensità, qualità che invece si addice molto di più a terzini o esterni di un centrocampo a 5. Per me la concretezza è la capacità di prendere la decisione giusta al momento giusto, capire quando tenere palla e tentare il dribbling o quando scaricare la palla al compagno. Non dico che non potrà crescere da questo punto di vista, ma il fatto che l'intensità che ci mette non si traduca in statistiche rilevanti dal punto di vista offensivo qualcosa vorrà pur dire.



Si ma gioca nella Fiorentina, non nel Real Madrid
Un conto è giocare con Simeone, Benassi ecc. ecc., un altro con Piatek, Paquetà ecc. ecc.
O stiamo ancora aspettando il giocatore che crei gol solo con giocate individuali?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono nulla di che.



Vabbé dai allora parliamo di briscola..uno dei giocatori più determinanti della stagione..Se poi pensiamo i profili da Milan siano i Bale allora ok..Chiesa non è a quel livello


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2019)

ci sarebbe da scerivere un trattato su questo qui. leggendo le vostre opinioni si sente tutto ed i contrario di tutto. 
personalmente non l'ho visto a sufficienza per avere un'idea definitiva.

solo 21 anni.
secondo me è ottimo dal punto di vista fisico e mentale. corre un sacco, ci mette gran voglia, giocatore che non ti lascia mai in 10.
è una garanzia per la serietà, su questo son sicuro. 
deve migliorare nella tattica e nelle scelte senza dubbio. e limare proteste e simulazioni.

l'italianità è ottima per la fedeltà, ma di contro se non esplode lo puoi rivendere a poco massimo a squadre come la roma o il napoli.

tecnicamente lo devo ancora inquadrare se devo essere sincero. i numeri sono simili a quelli di suso, anche se la mole di lavoro è superiore.

è un borini più forte e con più tecnica, che può ancora migliorare. ma anche borini alla sua età era migliore del borini attuale...

se gli fai nasare la champions chiede di essere ceduto e con 2,5M all'anno ci stai dentro (prende 1,7).

5x5 anni + 45 per prenderlo sono 14 M all'anno e poi avrà solo 26 anni, nelpieno della carriera quindi per il bilancio non dovrebbe esser un problema a queste cifre.

magari però 45 non te lo danno, o alla stessa cifra vien via qualcuno di meglio.


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Febbraio 2019)

Da prendere senza se e senza ma, se non avesse i difetti evidenziati qua dentro staremmo parlando di un giocatore nell'orbita di ben altre squadre..quest'anno il miglioramento per me è palese innanzitutto per le statistiche, con imprecisioni annesse quello che però impressiona oltre le capacità atletiche è che non si assenta mai dalla partita, è generosissimo in aiuto al terzino ed è catalizzatore di quasi tutte le azioni pericolose della sua squadra..la maturità tecnica e di fare sempre la cosa giusta al momento giusto verrà tranquillamente col tempo.

Personalmente per come è impostato il gioco di Rino (squadra corta e ripartenze) impazzirei a vedere un tridente con lui, Piatek e un'altra iradiddio a sinistra, supportati da Paquetà e da un regista dal grande piede..

P.S. Leggo sempre più spesso di commenti che danno dei sopravvalutati a quei pochi talenti che ci ritroviamo, per poi fare nomi di esterni/ali provenienti dalla Ligue 1 che è allenante come il calcetto che faccio il giovedì, personalmente ogni volta che entro su DAZN e guardo le partite di quel campionato mi metto le mani in testa..disarmante la pochezza tecnica, tattica ed il pressapochismo di molte di quelle partite..quindi un po' di equilibrio perfavore su.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2019)

No ma davvero qualcuno ha il coraggio di contestare il gioco e i numeri di questo?
Questo gioca nella Fiorentina ed è il leader della squadra da quando ci è entrato praticamente, titolare in nazionale a 21 anni, uno che l'ala la fa veramente e senza fronzoli.
Alcune pecche nel carattere a questa età ci stanno, è un vincente e i vincenti hanno quella rabbia dentro che spesso si traduce in eccessi di foga e desiderio assoluto di vincere, anche quando magari si aspetta un movimento dal compagno e si incazza perché non lo hanno seguito o non si sono buttati dentro per ricevere il passaggio.
Quest'anno è un anno particolare perché sia lui che il padre sanno bene che o lasciano a fine anno o potrebbero ingarbugliarsi in quel di Firenze per troppo tempo perdendo il treno giusto, se non sfruttano l'occasione ora rischiano di interrompere la crescita di un giocatore che nella Fiorentina c'entra poco, certi difetti lì non li limerà mai. 
Da noi sarebbe diverso, certi comportamenti eccessivi non sarebbero la regola, qui la voglia di tornare a vincere è forte a Firenze no, ecco perché in questo contesto uno come Chiesa ne esce diverso, strano e irrispettoso.
Le qualità poi ci sono tutte, giocatore da 8-10 gol l'anno già ora, uno dei più forti nell' 1vs1 e un'accelerazione devastante, questa è la base, gli altri difetti sono facilmente smussabili da un cambio di ambiente.
Alla Juve non andrà mai, MAI, ne sono certo, scelta sbagliata per qualsiasi giovani, poi ho notato che dopo ieri gli interisti se la sono presa tantissimo con lui e in generale, direi che abbiamo la strada abbastanza spianata, l'unico interrogativo è la Roma ma tra le due squadre non sarebbe troppo difficile scegliere.
Ripeto, il giocatore e il padre sanno quale sarà il percorso più giusto per lui e la gestione attuale che abbiamo noi è quella che fa più gola (o dovrebbe) ai giovani talenti nostrani.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Da prendere senza se e senza ma, se non avesse i difetti evidenziati qua dentro staremmo parlando di un giocatore nell'orbita di ben altre squadre..quest'anno il miglioramento per me è palese innanzitutto per le statistiche, con imprecisioni annesse quello che però impressiona oltre le capacità atletiche è che non si assenta mai dalla partita, è generosissimo in aiuto al terzino ed è catalizzatore di quasi tutte le azioni pericolose della sua squadra..la maturità tecnica e di fare sempre la cosa giusta al momento giusto verrà tranquillamente col tempo.
> 
> Personalmente per come è impostato il gioco di Rino (squadra corta e ripartenze) impazzirei a vedere un tridente con lui, Piatek e un'altra iradiddio a sinistra, supportati da Paquetà e da un regista dal grande piede..
> 
> P.S. Leggo sempre più spesso di commenti che danno dei sopravvalutati a quei pochi talenti che ci ritroviamo, per poi fare nomi di esterni/ali provenienti dalla Ligue 1 che è allenante come il calcetto che faccio il giovedì, personalmente ogni volta che entro su DAZN e guardo le partite di quel campionato mi metto le mani in testa..disarmante la pochezza tecnica, tattica ed il pressapochismo di molte di quelle partite..quindi un po' di equilibrio perfavore su.



Chiesa va bene praticamente ovunque. Sia a destra che a sinistra nel tridente. Ed anche come esterno di centrocampo in caso si volesse passare al 3-4-1-2.
Dipende dal prezzo,a 60 lo prenderei,ad 80 chiaramente no. 
Lo prenderei domattina in ogni caso. 
Chiesa - Piatek - Saint Maximin 
Chiesa - Piatek - Bailey 
Brandt - Piatek - Chiesa 
Bergwijn - Piatek - Chiesa. 

Uno di questo tridenti diventa na roba allucinante.
Concordo sulla valutazione di Chiesa, a me sembra insieme a Gigio, Cutrone, Zaniolo e Tonali uno dei pochi talenti cristallini veri. 
Può diventare molto superiore a Bernardeschi che comunque è un buon giocatore e secondo me era abbastanza evidente dal suo primo anno in serie A.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No ma davvero qualcuno ha il coraggio di contestare il gioco e i numeri di questo?
> Questo gioca nella Fiorentina ed è il leader della squadra da quando ci è entrato praticamente, titolare in nazionale a 21 anni, uno che l'ala la fa veramente e senza fronzoli.
> Alcune pecche nel carattere a questa età ci stanno, è un vincente e i vincenti hanno quella rabbia dentro che spesso si traduce in eccessi di foga e desiderio assoluto di vincere, anche quando magari si aspetta un movimento dal compagno e si incazza perché non lo hanno seguito o non si sono buttati dentro per ricevere il passaggio.
> Quest'anno è un anno particolare perché sia lui che il padre sanno bene che o lasciano a fine anno o potrebbero ingarbugliarsi in quel di Firenze per troppo tempo perdendo il treno giusto, se non sfruttano l'occasione ora rischiano di interrompere la crescita di un giocatore che nella Fiorentina c'entra poco, certi difetti lì non li limerà mai.
> ...



Condivido gran parte del tuo post tranne il fatto che pretenda o protesti coi compagni. Chiesa è uomo squadra, a Firenze è già un punto di riferimento per i compagni tanto da essere il vice capitano. Certi comportamenti plateali sono contro gli arbitri in genere, mai verso i compagni. Chiesa è anzi molto generoso e altruista, questo è quello che si dice a Firenze. E' proprio un trascinatore nato.

Aggiungo poi un dettaglio interessante: è dichiaratamente milanista e il suo idolo è Sheva.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Condivido gran parte del tuo post tranne il fatto che pretenda o protesti coi compagni. Chiesa è uomo squadra, a Firenze è già un punto di riferimento per i compagni tanto da essere il vice capitano. Certi comportamenti plateali sono contro gli arbitri in genere, mai verso i compagni. Chiesa è anzi molto generoso e altruista, questo è quello che si dice a Firenze. E' proprio un trascinatore nato.
> 
> Aggiungo poi un dettaglio interessante: è dichiaratamente milanista e il suo idolo è Sheva.




Sì concordo non credere, rispondevo a chi parlava di strani comportamenti nei confronti dei compagni tipo ieri, io ci vedo uno che ha una rabbia agonistica che è a livelli assoluti, a quell'età non ce l'hanno in molti.
In generale sembra un tipo a posto e indirizzabile, i giovani italiani forti a questa età (l'altro è Zaniolo) hanno quel qualcosa in più, non mollano mai su ogni pallone e vogliono sempre vincere, alcuni ci vedranno un comportamento sbagliato io ci vedo quel qualcosa in più che a Roma o Firenze non potranno mai sperare di raggiungere pienamente.
Ripeto, dopo ieri si è tirata fuori pure l'Inter, la Juve con il trattamento riservato a Bernardeschi la segue e all'estero non ce lo vedo proprio, il salto sarebbe troppo grande benché credo non avrebbe problemi a trovare la collocazione in Premiere o chissà dove, ho comunque l'impressione che allo stato attuale potremmo averlo già tra le mani, l'unico requisito fondamentale è la Champions.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Febbraio 2019)

A meno che non arrivi a costare più di 70 io farei di tutto per prenderlo, uno dei pochi italiani che ha tutto per diventare un campione. Cediamo le due lumache Suso e Calhanoglu, prendiamo lui e un altro esterno che corre e l'anno prossimo ci divertiremo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo bisogno di geste veloce sulle fasce, lui è il profilo ideale. Tra l'altro, sono sicuro che presto maturerà naturalmente verso un ruolo più simile alla seconda punta e anche il suo score verrà incrementato. Costerà già tanto, ma un tentativo lo farei se ci fosse la possibilità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Febbraio 2019)

A me non piace per nulla, ed è pure tanto brutto


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No ma davvero qualcuno ha il coraggio di contestare il gioco e i numeri di questo?
> Questo gioca nella Fiorentina ed è il leader della squadra da quando ci è entrato praticamente, titolare in nazionale a 21 anni, uno che l'ala la fa veramente e senza fronzoli.
> Alcune pecche nel carattere a questa età ci stanno, è un vincente e i vincenti hanno quella rabbia dentro che spesso si traduce in eccessi di foga e desiderio assoluto di vincere, anche quando magari si aspetta un movimento dal compagno e si incazza perché non lo hanno seguito o non si sono buttati dentro per ricevere il passaggio.
> Quest'anno è un anno particolare perché sia lui che il padre sanno bene che o lasciano a fine anno o potrebbero ingarbugliarsi in quel di Firenze per troppo tempo perdendo il treno giusto, se non sfruttano l'occasione ora rischiano di interrompere la crescita di un giocatore che nella Fiorentina c'entra poco, certi difetti lì non li limerà mai.
> ...



A me Federico Chiesa piace molto e lo vedrei benissimo in questo Milan... ma se dovessi proprio scegliere preferisco Steven Bergwijn che mi pare tecnicamente più completo, vedrei bene anche Everton come alternativa.


----------



## Victorss (25 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Considera l'età. Con la maturazione raffinerà anche codesti aspetti, anche se per me resta essenzialmente un attaccante e nel corso della carriera evolverà in quel ruolo, segnando sempre di più. Nel controllo palla nello stretto, nella conduzione con entrambi i piedi e nella finalizzazione è migliorato tanto, ormai manca poco poco da completare.
> Comunque è giocatore da prendere prima possibile, finchè i club coi soldi veri ritengono sia ancora acerbo. Dopo sarà irraggiungibile.
> 
> Bisogna anche pesare il contesto. La Fiorentina di Pioli gioca in verticale a due tocchi, il fraseggio è proprio zero, e cercano di isolare gli attaccanti negli uno contro uno, di conseguenza Chiesa si trova spesso a cercare azioni individuali, che peraltro gli riescono anche bene (la differenza di trattamento di Kolarov con lui e Suso è emblematica, Chiesa lo ha letteralmente asfaltato negli uno contro uno). Se inserito in un contesto di gioco più ragionato e manovrato Chiesa giocherebbe diversamente, secondo me traendone enorme beneficio soprattutto nei goal segnati perchè il suo punto di forza sono i tagli senza palla, dove è micidiale.



Su Chiesa ero scettico ma ogni volta che lo vedo giocare ultimamente mi sembra insieme a Veretout un paio di spanne sopra i suoi compagni.
Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto ma dipende da quanto chiedono.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Su Chiesa ero scettico ma ogni volta che lo vedo giocare ultimamente mi sembra insieme a Veretout un paio di spanne sopra i suoi compagni.
> Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto ma dipende da quanto chiedono.



Almeno 70 mln E.. troppi secondo me quando con la metà si può prendere Bergwijn o Everton.


----------



## Victorss (25 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Almeno 70 mln E.. troppi secondo me quando con la metà si può prendere Bergwijn o Everton.



Per me se chiedono più di 50 milioni rimane a Firenze e si rovina come Belotti.
Credo cge il padre non lo permetterà.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me se chiedono più di 50 milioni rimane a Firenze e si rovina come Belotti.
> Credo cge il padre non lo permetterà.



Concordo, ma hanno un contratto ancora lungo mi pare fino al 2022.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2019)

Chiesa a livello mediatico però sarebbe un colpo più grosso di Everton o Bergwijn.
Riuscire a fregarlo alle concorrenza italiana ed estera sarebbe tanta roba e porterebbe un sacco di entusiasmo e conseguente ricavi da marketing. E non voglio sentire paragoni con i due uomini di melma arrivati negli ultimi anni,a quei 2 non li voleva nessuno e venivamo da stagioni disastrose senza l'ombra di un top player che ci passasse davanti da anni. 
Ma credo che molti abbiano imparato la lezione.
Per me la spesa maggiore in questo caso è giustificata,poi conosce già il campionato italiano e secondo me Chiesa può solo migliorare, vedo un sacco di potenziale ancora latente in lui.

Poi immaginatevi sui social robe come:"il venerdì si va in chiesa"


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Febbraio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Da prendere senza se e senza ma, se non avesse i difetti evidenziati qua dentro staremmo parlando di un giocatore nell'orbita di ben altre squadre..quest'anno il miglioramento per me è palese innanzitutto per le statistiche, con imprecisioni annesse quello che però impressiona oltre le capacità atletiche è che non si assenta mai dalla partita, è generosissimo in aiuto al terzino ed è catalizzatore di quasi tutte le azioni pericolose della sua squadra..la maturità tecnica e di fare sempre la cosa giusta al momento giusto verrà tranquillamente col tempo.
> 
> Personalmente per come è impostato il gioco di Rino (squadra corta e ripartenze) impazzirei a vedere un tridente con lui, Piatek e un'altra iradiddio a sinistra, supportati da Paquetà e da un regista dal grande piede..
> 
> *P.S. Leggo sempre più spesso di commenti che danno dei sopravvalutati a quei pochi talenti che ci ritroviamo, per poi fare nomi di esterni/ali provenienti dalla Ligue 1 che è allenante come il calcetto che faccio il giovedì, personalmente ogni volta che entro su DAZN e guardo le partite di quel campionato mi metto le mani in testa..disarmante la pochezza tecnica, tattica ed il pressapochismo di molte di quelle partite..quindi un po' di equilibrio perfavore su*.


 
e ma sai, "santo massimino" è straniero e quindi è meglio di default. non importa sia una mezza pippa. noi italiani siamo un popolo di esterofili fino alla patologia.


----------



## Lambro (25 Febbraio 2019)

C'è da dire che comprando un brasiliano solitamente rischi meno di un italiano.
I nostri tendono a fare la stagione della vita per poi calare miseramente gia' dall'anno dopo, soprattutto perchè sono forse piu' bamboccioni, perdonatemi il termine, rispetto agli stranieri.
Gli stranieri in media offrono un rendimento piu' alto anche se poi non si rivelano decisivi, parlo soprattutto di brasiliani ed argentini.
Castillejo ad esempio, è uno spagnolo discontinuo al momento ma con grandi colpi dimostrati al primo anno in un campionato forse non difficilissimo come nel passato ma cmq molto tattico.
Se ci fosse un italiano che avesse dimostrato questi numeri in una big, saremmo tutti ad incensarlo prematuramente.
Io non spenderei mai cifre enormi per un giovane italiano


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Chiesa a livello mediatico però sarebbe un colpo più grosso di Everton o Bergwijn.
> Riuscire a fregarlo alle concorrenza italiana ed estera sarebbe tanta roba e porterebbe un sacco di entusiasmo e conseguente ricavi da marketing. E non voglio sentire paragoni con i due uomini di melma arrivati negli ultimi anni,a quei 2 non li voleva nessuno e venivamo da stagioni disastrose senza l'ombra di un top player che ci passasse davanti da anni.
> Ma credo che molti abbiano imparato la lezione.
> Per me la spesa maggiore in questo caso è giustificata,poi conosce già il campionato italiano e secondo me Chiesa può solo migliorare, vedo un sacco di potenziale ancora latente in lui.
> ...



a me vedere Chiesa giocare gasa un casino, oltre ad essere un giocatore esplosivo è anche un trascinatore carica e incita la squadra continuamente... averlo con noi sarebbe fantastico!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> e ma sai, "santo massimino" è straniero e quindi è meglio di default. non importa sia una mezza pippa. noi italiani siamo un popolo di esterofili fino alla patologia.


I soliti discorsi che si fanno ogni volta quando parliamo di un italiano. Mi ricordo il famoso “se si chiamasse Giaccherinho sarebbe più quotato”, salvo poi scoprire che Giaccherini non era davvero un granché. Oppure i vari Balotelli, Cassano (Sconcerti: “Più forte di Ribery”), De Sciglio, Santon (nuovo Maldini, fortissimo, grande talento). Ciò che dico è andarci cauti, non basta essere italiani per essere forti. Qui è dai tempi di Del Piero e Totti che non esiste un giocatore di caratura internazionale dalla trequarti in su. Sembra che Zaniolo e Chiesa siano bei talenti, ma obiettivamente la nazionale italiana non è che abbia prodotto chissà che fenomeni negli ultimi anni. Germania, Spagna, Francia, lo stesso Belgio nei ultimi 12-13 anni hanno sfornato giocatori che abbiamo solo potuto invidiare.


----------



## Lambro (25 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I soliti discorsi che si fanno ogni volta quando parliamo di un italiano. Mi ricordo il famoso “se si chiamasse Giaccherinho sarebbe più quotato”, salvo poi scoprire che Giaccherini non era davvero un granché. Oppure i vari Balotelli, Cassano (Sconcerti: “Più forte di Ribery”), De Sciglio, Santon (nuovo Maldini, fortissimo, grande talento). Ciò che dico è andarci cauti, non basta essere italiani per essere forti. Qui è dai tempi di Del Piero e Totti che non esiste un giocatore di caratura internazionale dalla trequarti in su. Sembra che Zaniolo e Chiesa siano bei talenti, ma obiettivamente la nazionale italiana non è che abbia prodotto chissà che fenomeni negli ultimi anni. Germania, Spagna, Francia, lo stesso Belgio nei ultimi 12-13 anni hanno sfornato giocatori che abbiamo solo potuto invidiare.



Perfetto.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Chiesa a livello mediatico però sarebbe un colpo più grosso di Everton o Bergwijn.
> Riuscire a fregarlo alle concorrenza italiana ed estera sarebbe tanta roba e porterebbe un sacco di entusiasmo e conseguente ricavi da marketing. E non voglio sentire paragoni con i due uomini di melma arrivati negli ultimi anni,a quei 2 non li voleva nessuno e venivamo da stagioni disastrose senza l'ombra di un top player che ci passasse davanti da anni.
> Ma credo che molti abbiano imparato la lezione.
> Per me la spesa maggiore in questo caso è giustificata,poi conosce già il campionato italiano e secondo me Chiesa può solo migliorare, vedo un sacco di potenziale ancora latente in lui.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo sulla questione mediatica, il caso Higuain/Piatek insegna, secondo me per quel ruolo dobbiamo fare la miglior operazione possibile prendendo cosi il più forte possibile e nella relazione costo/rendimento/potenziale in questo momento non c'è niente di meglio che Bergwijn, detto questo sarei molto felice di avere Chiesa a San Siro.



Lambro ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che comprando un brasiliano solitamente rischi meno di un italiano.
> I nostri tendono a fare la stagione della vita per poi calare miseramente gia' dall'anno dopo, soprattutto perchè sono forse piu' bamboccioni, perdonatemi il termine, rispetto agli stranieri.
> Gli stranieri in media offrono un rendimento piu' alto anche se poi non si rivelano decisivi, parlo soprattutto di brasiliani ed argentini.
> Castillejo ad esempio, è uno spagnolo discontinuo al momento ma con grandi colpi dimostrati al primo anno in un campionato forse non difficilissimo come nel passato ma cmq molto tattico.
> ...



Concordo, poi i brasiliani costano pure di meno e hanno più mercato sopratutto internazionale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Ma veramente qualcuno sta discutendo questo ragazzo??
Questo è un iradiddio ..ha un'esplosività e una grinta fuori dal comune..doti di leader a 22 anni, cervello, senso del gol e anche una tecnica buona..
Il primo gol di ieri è da campione

Ma dove si deve firmare per sostituire Suso con questo?

Chiesa e SMS al posti di Suso e la turca e poi vediamo se il gioco non evolve..


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno sta discutendo questo ragazzo??
> Questo è un iradiddio ..ha un'esplosività e una grinta fuori dal comune..doti di leader a 22 anni, cervello, senso del gol e anche una tecnica buona..
> Il primo gol di ieri è da campione
> 
> ...



Infatti Chiesa vale decisamente più di Jesus. Non a caso...


----------



## davidelynch (28 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno sta discutendo questo ragazzo??
> Questo è un iradiddio ..ha un'esplosività e una grinta fuori dal comune..doti di leader a 22 anni, cervello, senso del gol e anche una tecnica buona..
> Il primo gol di ieri è da campione
> 
> ...



Magari, magari, magari.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti Chiesa vale decisamente più di Jesus. Non a caso...



infatti (La) Chiesa dovrebbe seguire le orme e gli insegnamenti di Jesus


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Magari, magari, magari.



Via Kessie, la Turca, Suso e RR dentro Isco e SMS, Chiesa e un TS di spinta


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno sta discutendo questo ragazzo??
> Questo è un iradiddio ..ha un'esplosività e una grinta fuori dal comune..doti di leader a 22 anni, cervello, senso del gol e anche una tecnica buona..
> Il primo gol di ieri è da campione
> 
> ...



Chiesa SMS e un altro esterno (con caratteristiche simili a Saint Maximin) e saremmo la mina vagante della prossima Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chiesa SMS e un altro esterno (con caratteristiche simili a Saint Maximin) e saremmo la mina vagante della prossima Champions.



Ci mancherebbe l'esperienza ma di certo almeno ai giorni potremmo sorprendere più di qualche big..


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2019)

Non mi faceva impazzire (per via di una tecnica non proprio eccelsa, non ha il piede di un Bernardeschi per intenderci) ma mi sta impressionando tanto in questi ultimi mesi. Uno con questo atletismo e con questa facilità nel saltare l'uomo da noi farebbe la differenza fin da subito, messo al posto di Suso ci cambierebbe la squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Febbraio 2019)

Prendere Chiesa, un altro esterno forte(i nomi li sapete) , e poi tutto su Tonali/Chakvetadze/Pellegrini e SMS/Aouar/Zaniolo(io ci metterei anche Tielemans ma la gente grida allo scandalo se lo sente nominare). 
Servirebbe poi solo un terzino sinistro con caratteristiche diverse da Rodríguez, come Emerson Palmieri/Grimaldo/Wendell e aggiungo Cucurella e Firpo che si son nominati qualche giorno fa. 
Il riscatto di Bakayoko lo metto già in conto. 

Purtroppo non credo sia sostenibile un mercato del genere nelle nostre condizioni,ma se si prendono i giocatori sopracitati è una squadra che se la gioca con la Juve per lo scudetto e che in Champions può arrivare benissimo ai quarti. 
Se Elliott fa un mercato del genere,dimostra di avere le palle fumanti e soprattutto la società con una squadra così è destinata ad avere ricavi sempre maggiori. 
Essendo che abbiamo il pareggio di bilancio imposto nel 2021 e abbiamo chiesto di allungare almeno per un'altra stagione, fare un mercato del genere e poi stare fermi 2-3 anni per me è totalmente sostenibile, la squadra sarebbe già ad alti livelli ed essendo giovane in queste 2-3 stagioni sicuramente continuerebbe a migliorare. 


Vediamo se Elliott fa sto miracolo.


----------



## Boomer (28 Febbraio 2019)

Questo ormai vale 70 80 M.


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Questo ormai vale 70 80 M.



Con questa valutazione fa la fine di Milinkovic Savic l'anno scorso, ovvero se ne rimane li.


----------



## sbrodola (28 Febbraio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Non mi faceva impazzire (per via di una tecnica non proprio eccelsa, non ha il piede di un Bernardeschi per intenderci) ma mi sta impressionando tanto in questi ultimi mesi. Uno con questo atletismo e con questa facilità nel saltare l'uomo da noi farebbe la differenza fin da subito, messo al posto di Suso ci cambierebbe la squadra.



Chiesa in questa stagione è il giocatore che ha sbagliato più dribbling in Europa 80 su 139 (statistica al 25/2/2019 di giocatori con almeno 80 dribbling tentati). Concordo che a noi servano esterni con un atletismo diverso da Suso, però attenti attenti a sovrastimare i giocatori. Non sono sicuo che possa determinare anche ad alti livelli. A me piace ovviamente, ma non ci farei follie.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Febbraio 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Chiesa in questa stagione è il giocatore che ha sbagliato più dribbling in Europa 80 su 139 (statistica al 25/2/2019 di giocatori con almeno 80 dribbling tentati). Concordo che a noi servano esterni con un atletismo diverso da Suso, però attenti attenti a sovrastimare i giocatori. Non sono sicuo che possa determinare anche ad alti livelli. A me piace ovviamente, ma non ci farei follie.



Per me a Chiesa possiamo garantire qualcosa che nessun'altro a parte, forse, l'Inter può garantire. Centralità nel progetto alla quale noi aggiungiamo una folta schiera di italiani e più in generale giocatori giovani e in crescita, l'ambiente ideale per uno col carisma di Chiesa. Spero il padre lo faccia ragionare, se il giocatore si impunta, la viola non può chiedere gli 80 milioni che vuole ma deve per forza abbassare le pretese.


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Chiesa in questa stagione è il giocatore che ha sbagliato più dribbling in Europa 80 su 139 (statistica al 25/2/2019 di giocatori con almeno 80 dribbling tentati). Concordo che a noi servano esterni con un atletismo diverso da Suso, però attenti attenti a sovrastimare i giocatori. Non sono sicuo che possa determinare anche ad alti livelli. A me piace ovviamente, ma non ci farei follie.



Ma infatti 70/80 milioni mai nella vita. A massimo 50 però ci punterei.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Chiesa in questa stagione è il giocatore che ha sbagliato più dribbling in Europa 80 su 139 (statistica al 25/2/2019 di giocatori con almeno 80 dribbling tentati). Concordo che a noi servano esterni con un atletismo diverso da Suso, però attenti attenti a sovrastimare i giocatori. Non sono sicuo che possa determinare anche ad alti livelli. A me piace ovviamente, ma non ci farei follie.



Statistica importante ma da interpretare. 
Se hai visto bene giocare Chiesa il suo stile di dribbling è estremo, punta uno o più avversari a tutta velocità, normale che il tasso di errore sia più alto ma quelli che vanno a segno sono coltellate per la difesa avversaria.
Se lo confrontiamo coi ghirigori di Suso si capisce bene la differenza e perché le statistiche siano diverse.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Prendere Chiesa, un altro esterno forte(i nomi li sapete) , e poi tutto su Tonali/Chakvetadze/Pellegrini e SMS/Aouar/Zaniolo(io ci metterei anche Tielemans ma la gente grida allo scandalo se lo sente nominare).
> Servirebbe poi solo un terzino sinistro con caratteristiche diverse da Rodríguez, come Emerson Palmieri/Grimaldo/Wendell e aggiungo Cucurella e Firpo che si son nominati qualche giorno fa.
> Il riscatto di Bakayoko lo metto già in conto.
> 
> ...



A metà campo non farei rivoluzioni, servono più che altro alternative. Certo che SMS ci cambia la vita.
Poi mancano due esterni d'attacco veri.
Chiesa è un esterno e molto di più, può giocare in tutti in ruoli in attacco.
Certo che il tuo sarebbe un gran mercato, difficile però.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2019)

a 40 mil + bonus è una scommessa che si può fare, inoltre essendo un giocatore grintoso e di gamba diventerebbe subito una pedina importante per gattuso


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma infatti 70/80 milioni mai nella vita. A massimo 50 però ci punterei.



50m la Fiorentina non si siede nemmeno al tavolo...


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo è bravo, poi se diventerà un campione chi lo sa...per scoprirlo sicuramente deve lasciare Firenze. Certo che ormai le cifre che girano attorno al ragazzo cominciano ad esser proibitive.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 50m la Fiorentina non si siede nemmeno al tavolo...



Lo dicevano pure per Bernardeschi...

Conta anche la volontà del ragazzo..50 milioni sono la cifra idonea..chi crediamo paghi 80?


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevano pure per Bernardeschi...
> 
> Conta anche la volontà del ragazzo..50 milioni sono la cifra idonea..chi crediamo paghi 80?



Eh, qualche squadra di premier ci può anche essere. Comunque la volontà del ragazzo è fondamentale, però si è già esposto molto per la causa viola, chiedesse di andare via verrebbe preso a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevano pure per Bernardeschi...
> 
> Conta anche la volontà del ragazzo..50 milioni sono la cifra idonea..chi crediamo paghi 80?



Dipenderà da tanti fattori ma tra i 50 e i 70 questa estate la Fiorentina lo potrebbe cedere.
Ma il giocatore non sono sicuro che si metterà di traverso. Una stagione da stella indiscussa e capitano della Fiorentina prima dell'Europeo di giugno... secondo me non spingerà per la cessione se non in presenza di uno società che vorrà fare di lui una stella. Chiesa è consigliato bene.

Comunque in caso di cessione io non ho dubbi che per lui il Milan sarebbe la prima scelta assoluta.


----------



## koti (28 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh, qualche squadra di premier ci può anche essere. Comunque la volontà del ragazzo è fondamentale, però si è già esposto molto per la causa viola, chiedesse di andare via verrebbe preso a pesci in faccia.



Che una squadra di Premier, o comunque estera, paghi 70/80 milioni per un giocatore della Fiorentina con zero presenze in Europa e una manciata in nazionale non ci credo manco se lo vedo. Sapranno a malapena chi sia.

Se chiedono quelle cifre resta a Firenze.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh, qualche squadra di premier ci può anche essere. Comunque la volontà del ragazzo è fondamentale, però si è già esposto molto per la causa viola, chiedesse di andare via verrebbe preso a pesci in faccia.





koti ha scritto:


> Che una squadra di Premier, o comunque estera, paghi 70/80 milioni per un giocatore della Fiorentina con zero presenze in Europa e una manciata in nazionale non ci credo manco se lo vedo. Sapranno a malapena chi sia.
> 
> Se chiedono quelle cifre resta a Firenze.



.


----------



## Goro (28 Febbraio 2019)

A me piace ma gran parte del suo gioco passa per l'atletismo e non so quello se potrà durare sempre con continuità


----------



## sbrodola (1 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Statistica importante ma da interpretare.
> Se hai visto bene giocare Chiesa il suo stile di dribbling è estremo, punta uno o più avversari a tutta velocità, normale che il tasso di errore sia più alto ma quelli che vanno a segno sono coltellate per la difesa avversaria.
> Se lo confrontiamo coi ghirigori di Suso si capisce bene la differenza e perché le statistiche siano diverse.



Si ci sta, come dice Goro sopra, mi pare che le sue qualità sono troppo spostate sull'atletismo. Poi che in rosa uno così ci starebbe bene concordo e probabilmente nel Milan di oggi sarebbe stra titolare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Marzo 2019)

intanto la critica di vedere poco la porta sta svanendo 
purtroppo x noi che volevamo certezze 
questo significa che x prenderlo ci vorranno + cash 
contenti voi... x me per meno di 60 mln nn si muove


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2019)

L'ho visto giocare un po' ultimamente ed ora come ora non lo vorrei al Milan e se continua cosi non diventerà mai un campione. Si butta troppo, non resta mai in piedi. I campioni veri non fanno cosi. O cambia atteggiamento o puo' giusto rimanere in una dimensione mediocre come la Fiorentina.


----------



## Boomer (1 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare un po' ultimamente ed ora come ora non lo vorrei al Milan e se continua cosi non diventerà mai un campione. Si butta troppo, non resta mai in piedi. I campioni veri non fanno cosi. O cambia atteggiamento o puo' giusto rimanere in una dimensione mediocre come la Fiorentina.



Neymar e Penaldo lo fanno sempre quindi non è un gran problema.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2019)

È fortissimo


----------



## Stex (3 Marzo 2019)

Lo prendo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2019)

E' quello che ci serve, ma credo che non ci siamo un minimo interesse di Leonardo per lui. 

Peccato. Questo esterno con Piatek sarebbe mostruoso.


----------



## Boomer (3 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' quello che ci serve, ma credo che non ci siamo un minimo interesse di Leonardo per lui.
> 
> Peccato. Questo esterno con Piatek sarebbe mostruoso.



Non sappiamo chi vuole Leonardo anche perchè cambierà tutto in base alla nostra posizione in campionato.


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Marzo 2019)

Preferirei Ilicic, più economico e arrivabile.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Marzo 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Preferirei Ilicic, più economico e arrivabile.



Ti accontenti di poco.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ti accontenti di poco.



Per me chiesa è 100 volte meglio di ilicic


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Marzo 2019)

Della Valle chiede 80 milioni, quindi e già della juve per 45/50..


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

Anche ieri partita devastante.


----------



## Boomer (4 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Della Valle chiede 80 milioni, quindi e già della juve per 45/50..



Non esiste che lo vendono alla stessa cifra di Bernardeschi.


----------



## juventino (6 Marzo 2019)

È arrivato il momento di lasciare Firenze e fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2019)

80 milioni ROTFL. E' solo un mulo che corre avanti e indietro e basta, pure abbastanza mediocre tecnicamente.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Maggio 2019)

È involuto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2019)

Ripeto quanto dico da due anni: pompato dai media italiani perché è l'ennesima generazione azzurra senza talento


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2019)

però ha giocato da solo, qualche lampo ce l'ha. per me costa 40 e al milan ci sta benissimo


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però ha giocato da solo, qualche lampo ce l'ha. per me costa 40 e al milan ci sta benissimo



C'era pure il padra stasera a vederlo.. giocatore con la testa è già in vacanza e paradossalmente più facilmente prendibile a certe cifre.
Questo è e rimane un'ala di talento, ciò che ci manca da matti.
Un Chiesa ai minimi sarebbe per noi una risorsa incredibile già ora ma comunque si vede che con la testa è già altrove, lì è un monnezzaio senza ambizioni e lui ha voglia di vincere più di tutti i nostri messi assieme.
La presenza del padre (e forse pure la madre mi sa) suona sospetta, per me loro farebbero carte false per venire al Milan, altro che.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però ha giocato da solo, qualche lampo ce l'ha. per me costa 40 e al milan ci sta benissimo



Sarebbe comunque 100 volte meglio di borini......


----------



## kekkopot (11 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto dico da due anni: pompato dai media italiani perché è l'ennesima generazione azzurra senza talento


vero


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Maggio 2019)

La Fiorentina chiede oltre 60 milioni, a questa cifra si può trovare di meglio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe comunque 100 volte meglio di borini......



bè ci vuole poco. Ma chi lo valuta 70 milioni è un pazzo. Tanto agonismo e corsa ma tecnica media e efficacia a livelli di Calhanogu. Nel calcio serve l' efficacia, puoi anche correre ma se devi fare 140 tiri per fare 5 gol servi a poco.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2019)

Sopravvalutato. Sempre detto. Poi a 70 mln non c'è nemmeno da discutere.


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2019)

facile sparare così a fine campionato quando ha tirato la carretta da settembre.
la fiorentina ha smesso di giocare con le ultime di pioli,è evidente e la sconfitta di coppa italia è stata la pietra tombale.
poi ho letto che settimana prossima ci sarà l'incontro con della valle per il futuro.
pedullà ha confermato che il Bayern ha offerto 60 milioni cash.
il ragazzo ha 21 anni,ci sta che non sia più concentrato come prima

chi si smazzerebbe per una squadra con un presidente assente,un allenatore allo sbando,compagni rubati alla manovalanza agricola,tifosi che protestano e fischiano.
ti arrivano super offerte da altre squadre.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2019)

Ritornato sulla terra.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Tecnicamente mediocre, un Suso a caso è tecnicamente superiore, atleticamente inferiore ovviamente, ma preferisco un'ala capace di abbinare le due qualità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Maggio 2019)

Io credo che a 50-60 parte. Di più non possono chiedere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare un po' ultimamente ed ora come ora non lo vorrei al Milan e se continua cosi non diventerà mai un campione. Si butta troppo, non resta mai in piedi. I campioni veri non fanno cosi. O cambia atteggiamento o puo' giusto rimanere in una dimensione mediocre come la Fiorentina.



Mi autoquoto. Questa cosa la diceva l'1 Marzo, in tempi non sospetti, visto che era in forma. Corre tanto, ma tecnicamente è abbastanza mediocre. Se non sta al 100% a livello fisico, diventa una pippa o quasi.


----------



## Black (15 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto. Questa cosa la diceva l'1 Marzo, in tempi non sospetti, visto che era in forma. Corre tanto, ma tecnicamente è abbastanza mediocre. Se non sta al 100% a livello fisico, diventa una pippa o quasi.



si sta preparando per andare a vestire la maglia dei ladri. Protesta, si tuffa... ha già pronto tutto il repertorio. Manca solo qualche kg di muscoli, ma si fa presto a Torino


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto. Questa cosa la diceva l'1 Marzo, in tempi non sospetti, visto che era in forma. Corre tanto, ma tecnicamente è abbastanza mediocre. Se non sta al 100% a livello fisico, diventa una pippa o quasi.



Non so su quali partite si basi il tuo giudizio, ma anche in questo periodo tragico della Fiorentina Chiesa ha sempre fatto prestazioni di livello, in particolare ha sfoderato sempre quel tipo di giocate da grande talento che lo contraddistingue.
Oltre ad essere un leader assoluto per l'atteggiamento che ha in campo, ha forza fisica e coordinazione molto rare.
Purtroppo su di lui ci sono Juventus Inter e Bayern Monaco e la Fiorentina, da quanto si legge, ha già rifiutato la prima offerta di 60 milioni dei tedeschi... per cui parliamo di un giocatore già impossibile per noi.
Per me è veramente un peccato perchè lui è uno che farebbe infiammare San Siro.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so su quali partite si basi il tuo giudizio, ma anche in questo periodo tragico della Fiorentina Chiesa ha sempre fatto prestazioni di livello, in particolare ha sfoderato sempre quel tipo di giocate da grande talento che lo contraddistingue.
> Oltre ad essere un leader assoluto per l'atteggiamento che ha in campo, ha forza fisica e coordinazione molto rare.
> Purtroppo su di lui ci sono Juventus Inter e Bayern Monaco e la Fiorentina, da quanto si legge, ha già rifiutato la prima offerta di 60 milioni dei tedeschi... per cui parliamo di un giocatore già impossibile per noi.
> Per me è veramente un peccato perchè lui è uno che farebbe infiammare San Siro.



Nel vecchio calcio di un tempo, quello con le numerazioni che andavano dall'1 all'11 e che servivano anche ad inquadrare ruoli e qualità, dove avresti messo chiesa?
Io credo sarebbe stato un sette.
Chiesa ha corsa, strappi, cambio di passo notevole ma non ha una tecnica eccelsa. Fortissimo quando parte da fermo palla al piede o quando sposta palla per calciare e crossare.
Troppe volte gioca a testa bassa e non ha il passaggio illuminante, non è nemmeno esattamente uno che mette a sedere l'avversario con finta e controfinta.
Sarà una grandissima ala , a mio parere, ma la tecnica, quella di spessore, è altra cosa.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel vecchio calcio di un tempo, quello con le numerazioni che andavano dall'1 all'11 e che servivano anche ad inquadrare ruoli e qualità, dove avresti messo chiesa?
> Io credo sarebbe stato un sette.
> Chiesa ha corsa, strappi, cambio di passo notevole ma non ha una tecnica eccelsa. Fortissimo quando parte da fermo palla al piede o quando sposta palla per calciare e crossare.
> Troppe volte gioca a testa bassa e non ha il passaggio illuminante, non è nemmeno esattamente uno che mette a sedere l'avversario con finta e controfinta.
> Sarà una grandissima ala , a mio parere, ma la tecnica, quella di spessore, è altra cosa.



Sono d'accordo con te, non ha una tecnica sopraffina, ma sicuramente una buona tecnica se associata alla velocità. E' difficilissimo trovare un calciatore veloce e che lo sia anche palla al piede. Chiesa lo è. E' chiaramente un 7. Un 11 in caso di necessità. 

Io lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi. Ha le caratteristiche del grande esterno moderno. Guarda Manè del Liverpool, devastante, di sicuro non ha più tecnica di Chiesa.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel vecchio calcio di un tempo, quello con le numerazioni che andavano dall'1 all'11 e che servivano anche ad inquadrare ruoli e qualità, dove avresti messo chiesa?
> Io credo sarebbe stato un sette.
> Chiesa ha corsa, strappi, cambio di passo notevole ma non ha una tecnica eccelsa. Fortissimo quando parte da fermo palla al piede o quando sposta palla per calciare e crossare.
> Troppe volte gioca a testa bassa e non ha il passaggio illuminante, non è nemmeno esattamente uno che mette a sedere l'avversario con finta e controfinta.
> Sarà una grandissima ala , a mio parere, ma la tecnica, quella di spessore, è altra cosa.



Chiesa per me è un attaccante e piano piano tenderà a quel ruolo. Con la maturazione definitiva diventerà uno che segna tanti goal a stagione. 
Lo vedo seconda punta o esterno d'attacco in un squadra con un gioco offensivo corale, ma è più un finalizzatore che un costruttore di gioco perché è istintivo.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chiesa per me è un attaccante e piano piano tenderà a quel ruolo. Con la maturazione definitiva diventerà uno che segna tanti goal a stagione.
> Lo vedo seconda punta o esterno d'attacco in un squadra con un gioco offensivo corale, ma è più un finalizzatore che un costruttore di gioco perché è istintivo.



Sono convinto pure io con il tempo diventerà una seconda punta. Perchè la porta la vede. Quelli che la vedono si tende sempre ad avvicinarli all'area con il passare del tempo. 

Comunque c'è da dire una cosa, oggi è un giocatore molto più devastante a campo aperto che non negli spazi stretti, quando riesce a prender velocità diventa quasi imprendibile, palla al piede è più veloce di gente senza. Ecco perchè oggi gioca meglio partendo più indietro che non sulla linea d'attacco.

Comunque deve lasciare Firenze, prima possibile, non deve fare lo stesso errori di un Berardi qualsiasi. Andare in una grande squadre è sempre difficile, sempre rischioso, se si aspetta di sentirsi pronti e senza timore quel giorno non arriva mai.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono convinto pure io con il tempo diventerà una seconda punta. Perchè la porta la vede. Quelli che la vedono si tende sempre ad avvicinarli all'area con il passare del tempo.
> 
> Comunque c'è da dire una cosa, oggi è un giocatore molto più devastante a campo aperto che non negli spazi stretti, quando riesce a prender velocità diventa quasi imprendibile, palla al piede è più veloce di gente senza. Ecco perchè oggi gioca meglio partendo più indietro che non sulla linea d'attacco.
> 
> Comunque deve lasciare Firenze, prima possibile, non deve fare lo stesso errori di un Berardi qualsiasi. Andare in una grande squadre è sempre difficile, sempre rischioso, se si aspetta di sentirsi pronti e senza timore quel giorno non arriva mai.



Nel caos tattico della Fiorentina di quest'anno è difficile fare considerazioni. Il punto massimo lo ha raggiunto quando Pioli ha impostato un 352 e Chiesa ha giocato da punta. 
Fanno un gioco solo di rimessa e a metà campo sono davvero scandalosi. Dovesse andare in una squadra decente vedremo che Chiesa segnerà in tutti i modi.

Hai ragione in pieno comunque. Il prossimo anno non può restare a Firenze per nessuna ragione. Deve fare il salto di livello senza dubbio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

io chiesa ce lo vedrei bene a la callejon del napoli di sarri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Kosta troppoooohhhhhh!1!1! Kome Ewerton!1!1!


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2019)

Nell’estate in cui ci sta Sané su mercato noi dobbiamo andare dietro a questo qui, l’ennesimo mediocre capace di fare bene solo contro le temibili difese di SPAL, Frosinone ed Empoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io chiesa ce lo vedrei bene a la callejon del napoli di sarri



io zero, perchè la sua qualità è la velocità e lo spunto, il giocare di rimessa. cosa che con sarri fai raramente.
callejon è molto intelligente nei movimenti, lo vedo diverso


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chiesa per me è un attaccante e piano piano tenderà a quel ruolo. Con la maturazione definitiva diventerà uno che segna tanti goal a stagione.
> Lo vedo seconda punta o esterno d'attacco in un squadra con un gioco offensivo corale, ma è più un finalizzatore che un costruttore di gioco perché è istintivo.



Piano piano potrebbe ripercorrere la strada di CR7. Ovviamente non parlo di livello ma di evoluzione tattica. 
Prima sulle fascia destra di centrocampo, poi sulla fascia destra nel tridente, poi sulla fascia opposta per mettersi in mostra col destro... E poi finisce per giocare punta.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Piano piano potrebbe ripercorrere la strada di CR7. Ovviamente non parlo di livello ma di evoluzione tattica.
> Prima sulle fascia destra di centrocampo, poi sulla fascia destra nel tridente, poi sulla fascia opposta per mettersi in mostra col destro... E poi finisce per giocare punta.



Beh sì. Io ho intravisto questa evoluzione fin dalle prime partite. È più un finalizzatore che un rifinitore, deve giocare vicino alla porta.
Ma la sua qualità più importante è il carattere da trascinatore, con gli anni diventerà un fuoriclasse proprio per questo motivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh sì. Io ho intravisto questa evoluzione fin dalle prime partite. È più un finalizzatore che un rifinitore, deve giocare vicino alla porta.
> Ma la sua qualità più importante è il carattere da trascinatore, con gli anni diventerà un fuoriclasse proprio per questo motivo.



anche per me si avvicinerà sempre più alla porta come suo padre alla fine...

però occhio lui è molto fisico e meno tecnico. gli infortuni e la tenuta atletica saranno davvero importanti per lui. quando perderà la prepotenza fisica calerà pareccio, non avrà una carriera lunghissima


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche per me si avvicinerà sempre più alla porta come suo padre alla fine...
> 
> però occhio lui è molto fisico e meno tecnico. gli infortuni e la tenuta atletica saranno davvero importanti per lui. quando perderà la prepotenza fisica calerà pareccio, non avrà una carriera lunghissima



Può darsi ma col tempo affinerà anche le capacità tattiche e tecniche, proprio secondo me evolvendo da punta a tutto campo.
Tecnicamente è molto forte, è ambidestro e ha un controllo di palla perfetto. Quello che inganna è il suo gioco istintivo che lo porta a forzare le giocate e spesso con troppa foga, per questo sembra tecnicamente meno forte di quello che è.
Se dopo Firenza andrà in un contesto ambizioso e sano diventerà un giocatore eccezionale.


----------



## Raryof (18 Giugno 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Può darsi ma col tempo affinerà anche le capacità tattiche e tecniche, proprio secondo me evolvendo da punta a tutto campo.
> Tecnicamente è molto forte, è ambidestro e ha un controllo di palla perfetto. Quello che inganna è il suo gioco istintivo che lo porta a forzare le giocate e spesso con troppa foga, per questo sembra tecnicamente meno forte di quello che è.
> Se dopo Firenza andrà in un contesto ambizioso e sano diventerà un giocatore eccezionale.



Questo sarebbe perfetto nel Liverpool o nel calcio inglese ma ho idea che il padre non voglia farlo andare all'estero proprio ora che sta crescendo in maniera costante.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Giugno 2019)

per me rimane molto sopravvalutato. Giocatore con grandissimo agonismo e doti atletiche ma alla fine pecca enormemente in tecnica ed efficacia. parlare di cifre da 70 o più milioni per Chiesa mi sembra veramente esagerato. Uno che fa 130 tiri e 5 gol all'anno è un fenomeno? una delle peggiori shot accurancy in Europa. detto ciò è giovane e può migliorare sicuramente.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Novembre 2019)

Che bluff 'sto qua.
Sto giocatorino è l'ennesima prova che solo con l'agonismo senza un minimo di tecnica non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2019)

Ennesimo giocatore pompato dai media ma di media qualità. E attenzione, venisse al Milan sarebbe uno dei più forti. Fate voi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Novembre 2019)

Un po' come Belotti, mai capito perché tanta considerazione

In un campionato tipo la premier sarebbe pure normale atleticamente


----------



## juventino (11 Novembre 2019)

Ha un disperato bisogno di qualcuno che gli insegni a giocare a calcio, perché ad oggi ha soltanto la corsa.


----------

